# Katrina



## dr.jaimie

i hope everyone in Katrina's path is prepareing. If u guys dont see me online next week, might be due to electricity outage. this one looks like a bad one. we went to get the basics this morning..batteries and water. i hope all are preparing like it IS coming and will be BAD. Better to be prepared than sorry. I hope my inlaws in new orleans decide to come..even though hubby said they never will. really is silly to stay. why r people like that.
o well just wanted all to know whats going on and i will be thinking of everyone...hopefully if i need to add more pics to the collage i can do it next week.
good luck!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Jaimie are you in the path of Katrina? I certainly hope not but if you are in the area please be safe. I will keep you in my thoughts and pray for you and your family's safety.


----------



## dr.jaimie

yes i am..about 70 miles from new orleans which is where the eye might go...i think we will be ok though..but we r prepared.


----------



## AJ

Oh, I really hope evrything goes safely.







Best of wishes for you


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Glad to hear you are prepared....good luck and stay safe!


----------



## k/c mom

I hope you all will be safe. Hopefully it'll take a surprise turn away to sea.... Be careful!!


----------



## carrie

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 27 2005, 11:36 AM
> *i hope everyone in Katrina's path is prepareing.  If u guys dont see me online next week, might be due to electricity outage.  this one looks like a bad one.  we went to get the basics this morning..batteries and water.  i hope all are preparing like it IS coming and will be BAD. Better to be prepared than sorry.  I hope my inlaws in new orleans decide to come..even though hubby said they never will. really is silly to stay.  why r people like that.
> o well just wanted all to know whats going on and i will be thinking of everyone...hopefully if i need to add more pics to the collage i can do it next week.
> good luck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94417*


[/QUOTE]

You know you're in my thoughts.....hope your inlaws decide to come.


----------



## msmagnolia

We got up early to secure our property. We'll move the boat and jet ski this afternoon and my parents, the dogs and I are heading to Jackson at 5:00AM tomorrow. My husband is on call, so he'll hang around here until Sunday night.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

The news is saying that Katrina could hit New Orleans at a 4 or even a 5!  That is going to cause some amazing destruction. Good luck and best wishes to anyone in that area. Be smart and stay safe!


----------



## k/c mom

A friend's daughter and family live in New Orleans and she said the Governor has called for all of southern Louisiana to be evacuated...... They are having to pack up and get out of there. Jaime, it looks like your in-laws will have no choice!! 

This is not sounding good..... hope it is false alarm!


----------



## RexsMom

Good luck all of you down there! My mom is down in the gulf coast area of FL, a block from the water so I am watching this closely too! Keep us posted on the weather!


----------



## msmagnolia

New Orleans takes hurricanes VERY seriously since they sit below sea level. A direct hit on the city could be a horrific. For us on the Mississippi Gulf Coast a hit on New Orleans isn't good either, because that puts us on the bad side of the storm. When a hurricane goes into Alabama or Florida we are on the preferred side and it lessens the effect. My parents and I are going to go North late tonight instead of early tomorrow morning. Ever since New Orleans started calling for evacuations they are telling most of the people to head north to Jackson and Memphis. We are afraid that we'll be in horrible traffic if we wait.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

stay safe, glad you are preparing for the storm. Take care and my thoughts and prayers are sending your way


----------



## dr.jaimie

from what i know..my inlaws arent going ne where...we called my sil and told them to come but they said they were staying....i think its not smart to stay









my mom told me she was looking for hotels for my grandfather who is also in new orleans..i hope he leaves this time.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 27 2005, 04:09 PM
> *New Orleans takes hurricanes VERY seriously since they sit below sea level.  A direct hit on the city could be a horrific.  For us on the Mississippi Gulf Coast a hit on New Orleans isn't good either, because that puts us on the bad side of the storm.  When a hurricane goes into Alabama or Florida we are on the preferred side and it lessens the effect.  My parents and I are going to go North late tonight instead of early tomorrow morning.  Ever since New Orleans started calling for evacuations they are telling most of the people to head north to Jackson and Memphis.  We are afraid that we'll be in horrible traffic if we wait.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94459*


[/QUOTE]

Susan, I hope you and your family get to your destination safely.


----------



## MalteseJane

Yes Susan, you better leave tonight. Trafic could be a nightmare. Jaimie I hope your in-laws will change their mind. Hope you all will be safe.


----------



## littlepeanut

Be safe you guys. I hope Katrina isn't a direct hit on any of you


----------



## puppylucy

oh my gosh, be safe. we went through two hurricanes last year, so i totally know how you feel


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok so all my relatives and hubby's relatives are stupid..they are all staying in new orleans. the part they are in, is only a voluntary evac. i wish they would leave. but i know they wont. why are new orleans ppl so hard headed?


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 27 2005, 08:01 PM
> *ok so all my relatives and hubby's relatives are stupid..they are all staying in new orleans.  the part they are in, is only a voluntary evac.  i wish they would leave.  but i know they wont. why are new orleans ppl so hard headed?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94550*


[/QUOTE]

that's crazy.. i hope the storm gets super weak or something..


----------



## MalteseJane

Jaimie I don't think they are hard headed. Put yourself in their shoes. You don't like to leave your home and leave it vulnerable to looters. I think this is one reason why a lot of people don't want to evacuate. I don't know what I would do. I hope I will never have to choose.


----------



## miko's mommy

My parents live in Miami, Florida and so does the rest of my extended family. Whenever there is a hurricane warning (which there often is), they either go to each other's house or stay home. Even for hurricane Andrew that was like 10 year ago!!


----------



## danah

Just wanted to say to all our friends here at SM in the line of Katrina that you are in our prayers and we will be thinking of you and watching the lastest news. Keep us posted when you can and let us know you are all okay.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Praying that all of you in Katrina's path will be safe. I haven't watched the latest update, I'll be praying for you Jamie & Susan and your families.


----------



## Scoobydoo

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 27 2005, 09:01 PM
> *ok so all my relatives and hubby's relatives are stupid..they are all staying in new orleans.  the part they are in, is only a voluntary evac.  i wish they would leave.  but i know they wont. why are new orleans ppl so hard headed?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94550*


[/QUOTE]

Gee Jaimie I sure hope they do get the heck outa there, this thing is getting bigger by the hour and no one is going to be safe in New Orleans, I pray they do listen and come to you where they are safe


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

From the forecast this morning, it doesn't sound like sticking around is in anyone's best interest, regardless of looters etc. They have now upgraded it to a category 5 with more chance of it intensifying than weakening before landfall. Hubby heard the Weather Channel say this morning that they predict a possibility of 30,000+ deaths from this storm....just from the people that either can't get out because they are homeless or the people that refuse to leave. That is a really scary thought. I can't believe the mayors of New Orleans and Biloxi have not made evacuation mandatory already. There is no doubt it is coming their way.

My thoughts and prayers are with anyone that is in its path. They are predicting that most of the crops inland of the path will be flattened and destroyed. The destruction just from winds and rains will be awful. They said wind and rain destruction could go as far north as our Tennessee line.

Be smart and be safe....I hope and pray that all their predictions are over-exaggerated...and nothing like they are predicting. -_-


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Brooks_@Aug 28 2005, 01:12 AM
> *He's in for a new adventure tomorrow. We are evacuating to Houston.  Last year when we evacuated it was a 14 hour trip, I hope he handles it well.
> 
> Good Luck Lady Montava. Be careful and stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94626*


[/QUOTE]


I moved this post from the other thread to here. I am SO glad that you are leaving! I didn't realize where you were located. Good luck on your travels. I know the traffic will probably be a nightmare. Thoughts and prayers going out to you and Tucker.


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok so aparently the news was very scary this morning b/c we got a call at 7:30 from my inlaws.....we will be having 4 house guests and a cat guest. i didnt think n e thing would get them out of there. now im really scared. brings the reality of this thing. now i need to call my parents to see if all MY family is getting outta there.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 28 2005, 08:00 AM
> *ok so aparently the news was very scary this morning b/c we got a call at 7:30 from my inlaws.....we will be having 4 house guests and a cat guest. i didnt think n e thing would get them out of there.  now im really scared.  brings the reality of this thing.  now i need to call my parents to see if all MY family is getting outta there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94650*


[/QUOTE]


Good, I am glad they changed their minds!
You need to tell your family that all your SM friends INSIST that they get out...NOW!


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok i just called my mom and she has eight house guests on the way to her house and a bird and a labrador. man this is going to be bad....


----------



## Scoobydoo

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 28 2005, 09:09 AM
> *ok i just called my mom and she has eight house guests on the way to her house and a bird and a labrador.  man this is going to be bad....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94654*


[/QUOTE]

Gee one would think that the homeless and elderly would be provided with some kind of transport out. I have been hearing that there are people there who just have no way of getting out and that is tragic. I am praying that people who have neighbors etc in that situation will provide help if they can.


----------



## msmagnolia

Good morning. We got to Jackson around midnight last night. Traffic was fine, unlike last year when we evacuated for Ivan. We spent 5 hours going 80 miles. This trip was the usual time, thank goodness. People in Biloxi remember Camille like it happened yesterday. Unfortunately we've had lots of storms that are supposed to come toward us, but go somewhere else instead. This makes people inclined to figure that the storm will go somewhere else at the last minute. I am really worried for our people and for New Orleans. My youngest daughter is heading here from her college and my husband was readyni things to come too. He had to secure one of his offices. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## dr.jaimie

i and my husband still have some family that refuse to leave. i dont think this is good at all. we even had a friend from new orleans call looking for a place but he had some options and will check those first, but we told him we wont turn him away. i really feel for those that want to get out that cant.


----------



## HappyB

Last year, when one of the major storms was headed toward the Mississippi/Alabama coast, I got an opportunity to see what was done for nursing home patients in the path of the storm. I do consultation with two homes in the Jackson, Mississippi, that took these patients in. They rented partitions, set up beds, and made wards in the living room and day rooms of their nursing homes. The patients came in by bus and stayed for two or three days. They brought some of their own nursing staff, and our staff gave them a bed in their home and helped them get back and forth to the homes. Someone even went out and bought little bells the patients could ring when they needed to call a nurse. It was really well thought out, and the patients were well cared for. It saddens me to know that there are many elderly still living in their own home who have no family or resources to help them out. These are the ones most vulnerable at this time.
As for the homeless, the sad part about this is that many of these people are alcohol/drug addicts and/or mentally ill, and they may not be able to see the seriousness of this situation. I'm sure the local bus company is already shut down. The drives have probably evacuated with their family. I saw this morning that those vacationing in New Orleans couldn't get a flight or a rental car to get out.
I'm 200 miles north of New Orleans. Many people will come to our area. If it's like last year, it will make you cry to just go to a Walmart parking lot and see all the people there in their campers or motorhomes. Some have nice facilities, and some are just camping in the back of the truck. I've been watching Fox news all morning, but I'll bet if I changed to a local channel, I would see that there are a number of shelters being set up in our area to help the people who can get out.
My prayers are with all those who are going to be affected by this horrible storm.


----------



## HappyB

I just got this from one of my rescue sites. If any of you have other contacts who might need it, please pass it along.

They are accepting pets in Monroe, LA at the Monroe Civic Center. It is somewhat of a "makeshift" shelter as the animals are not allowed inside the civic center. They are being housed in crates in the covered area behind the civic center with a veterinarian's staff and volunteers caring for them. The Red Cross is also set up there for the owners of the pets. 

The civic center is located off of I-20. Take the Monroe Civic Center exit and follow the Red Cross signs. 

Christy Primm


----------



## Tyler's Sis

I hope you do ok. Good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

The pressure is dropping and the winds are now up to 184 mph.  It doesn't matter where this hits...it is going to cause some major destruction and certainly deaths in its path. -_- Even the media and weather officials are starting to get that "panicked" sound in their reports. I sure hope all are heeding the warnings and getting out.


----------



## msmagnolia

My husband is heading north on highway 49 and is almost to Jackson. He isn't running into bad traffic at all. I have several friends who are sitting on the I-10 going toward Florida and they are moving about 20 miles per hour. Some of my friends that NEVER leave have left. I think people are listening, but I don't think they started making plans until this morning. Yesterday while we were putting up our shutters, etc., only one other neighbor was boarding up. To be fair though, many of the neighbors were busy moving their boats and securing their outdoor furniture. I'll be there are a lot more boards up now. 

Sidebar: My youngest daughter came up with a friend from college whose parents and grandparents had evacuated from New Orleans to the Hilton in Jackson. They were told this afternoon that everyone will have to re-register tomorrow morning and rooms would be available on a first come, first served. Have you ever heard of that? They are registered guests who had a reservation. It is bizarre.


----------



## dr.jaimie

how weird!

i just got back from the ER...i had an infected finger that needed antibiotics...and was going to go to the doctor tomorrow, but couldnt cause the storm sped up. so i waited 3 hrs for them to look at it and say yup u need Abs...then waited 30min for them to hand me the perscription. ug and then the pharmacy wasnt takin n e more scripts..o the stess plus i was starving...so i went home to a house full of ppl and sent them all to the store and pharmacy hehe. i hope its safe where we r...the vet school did tell us we could go there.


----------



## k/c mom

Whew, it it's a good thing you got antibiotics now.... in case you can't get out easily tomorrow.... now you're all set... glad you're on the road to recovery....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

My thoughts are prayers are with all the people in that area.







Good luck and let us know you are ok as soon as possible!


----------



## kodie

omg... I had no idea what was going on with this storm! Kristi brought to my attention that its a CAT 5! I have been working soo much I havent even watched the news!







I hope EVERYONE IS SAFE AND SOUND through this storm... My thoughts are with EVERYONE! PLEASE be CAREFUL!
















Jamie your making me nervous because your not online right now...







Hope all is well and your WHOLE family is safe.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Ms. Magnolia,
Where is your property and your daughter's condo located? Are you expecting it to be devastated? I am thinking you said at one time you were 1/2 between Mobile and New Orleans....but I can't remember.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I was wondering who all lives in the area where the hurricane is going to hit?


----------



## bellasmommy

I don't know who lives where, but everybody stay safe and let us know how its going


----------



## cindysilver

I live in Miami Beach, and we got the southern eyewall of Katrina right over us as it passed over Southern Florida on its way to the gulf... it was SO windy and rainy. It was only a Category 1, and my car's wheels were halfway deep in water outside the apartment in the street parking lot! I took Jack out for a brief Poo Break once, and it was so windy that I feared for him being blown away :excl: ... so I wish those poor people much luck and sincere hopes for their safety. Don't abandon your pets, people! Bring the cat inside!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut

Stay safe everyone. We'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 28 2005, 03:21 PM
> *Ms. Magnolia,
> Where is your property and your daughter's condo located? Are you expecting it to be devastated? I am thinking you said at one time you were 1/2 between Mobile and New Orleans....but I can't remember.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94742*


[/QUOTE]


Our home is in Gulfport, MS. We live on the bayou, and our house is built up on stilts/piers about 11 or 12 feet off the ground. We are hoping for the best. We have roll down hurricane shutters across the whole back of the house and heavy bahama shutters on the rest of the house.windows. We even have lexan hurricane panels for the entry doors. Our biggest threat will be the 40 foot boats that will take shelter in the bayou behind our house. If one of them breaks loose our house will be plowed down. We do not expect our pier, boat lift, or jet ski lift to be there when we get home. Our daughter's condo is in Jackson, 160 miles north. We are hoping to be safe here, but expect pretty bad winds and we are surrounded by trees in this lovely condo community. Biloxi/Gulfport are side-by-side cities. Many, many people have evacuated. We are all hoping for the best, but are not encouraged by the news. 

Thanks to everyone for their concern. I will continue to update as long as I have power and cable/phone.

Susan


----------



## miko's mommy

It sounds as though Katrina will be just horrible. My parents live in Miami, Florida and I guess I should really call to check on them (they were fine this morning though). I hope everyone will be safe!!


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by debinmo64_@Aug 28 2005, 06:20 PM
> *I just got word that Katrina hit land w/ 184 mph winds. It is 6 pm central time and I am just praying that everyone is safe and sound..........
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94789*


[/QUOTE]

It hasn't hit yet. It is expected to hit land early in the morning. I'm 200 miles north of New Orleans and 180 miles from Gulfport. I plan to stay home tomorrow, just to be on the safe side. I don't want my dogs to be here alone.


----------



## danah

Susan please be careful and we are praying for everyones safety. Continue to keep us posted as long as you are able for we will be worried and thinking of you and Jaimie and everyone in Katrinas path.


----------



## k/c mom

Here is the latest from Weather.com. This sounds just awful!!!









Hurricane Katrina 4th Strongest Atlantic Hurricane

7:02 p.m. ET 8/28/2005
Kevin Roth, Senior Meteorologist, The Weather Channel

Hurricane Katrina is an extremely dangerous Category 5 storm on the Saffir-Simpson scale. Maximum sustained winds are at 165 mph. Katrina continues not only grow stronger, but it continues to grow larger. Hurricane-force winds extend 105 miles from the center. Sustained tropical storm force winds are not far from the Gulf Coast and should move in later this afternoon. Katrina has turned and is moving northwest at 13 mph with a turn to the north expected tonight. 

Everyone along the northern Gulf of Mexico should be completing preparations for a major hurricane and take heed of evacutation orders. Hurricane warnings are up from Morgan City, La., to the Florida-Alabama border. This includes the city of New Orleans and Lake Pontchartrain. A tropical storm warning and a hurricane watch have been issued from the Alabama-Florida border eastward to Destin, Florida and from west of Morgan City to Intracoastal City, Louisiana. 

A storm surge of 20 to 25 feet or more is possible along and to the east of Katrina's landfall point Monday. On top of the water rise, pounding waves of 20 to 40 feet will produce catastrophic damage at coastal locations. 

Effects from Katrina will not be confined to coastal areas. Once Hurricane Katrina makes landfall, it will progress inland Monday into Tuesday with a trail of flooding rains and damaging winds across Mississippi and Alabama and then into Tennessee. Torrential, flooding rainfall is possible with the remnants of Katrina well inland, possibly into the Ohio Valley, Great Lakes and the Northeast later this week.


----------



## Scoobydoo

http://home.accuweather.com/index.asp?partner=accuweather

Here also is a very good weather site you can go to and follow Katrina.
I will be praying for the safety of all in her path.


----------



## dr.jaimie

we got a little rain..thats all..all my family that planned on leaving has made it to their destinations







i hope the ones that stayed will make it out ok. dont get too worried if u dont see me on though. the power can go out. i am sure i will be fine here.


----------



## AJ

I'm happy that evrything is going alright so far, Katrina sounds like an awful storm.







Good luck with everything


----------



## Bridge

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 28 2005, 08:22 PM
> *we got a little rain..thats all..all my family that planned on leaving has made it to their destinations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope the ones that stayed will make it out ok.  dont get too worried if u dont see me on though.  the power can go out.  i am sure i will be fine here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94830*


[/QUOTE]
You're all in my prayers. My aunt lives in Metairie, La. I'm sure she's evacuated. \


----------



## MalteseJane

This is a very very bad storm. We have been watching the news all day. They have opened the Dome as a shelter for the people that cannot leave. But even so, how many people cannot even make it to the dome because they don't have any transportation. Jaimie I am glad that your relatives in the end decided to leave. I hope everybody will make it safely through this.


----------



## mylittlebella

I'm in Miami, FL so I just went through Katrina but as a cat 1 and that was pretty scary. They didn't prepare us at all for what it was. The news kept saying that it would be all rain and that was it but it was a lot more than that. We have a lot of trees down and some property damage. I also went through Andrew (cat 5) and that was so scary.

My prayers are with you all in Katrina's path. Be safe.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

CNN Breaking Headline: "Lower 9th Ward of New Orleans, on east side of city, under 5 to 6 feet of water after pumps fail, mayor says. Details soon."


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Anyone know what category Katrina is now? Someone at work said they heard it was a 3 now.


----------



## dooly

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 29 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Anyone know what category Katrina is now?  Someone at work said they heard it was a 3 now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94970*


[/QUOTE]
It's category 3 now


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by dooly+Aug 29 2005, 10:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 29 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Anyone know what category Katrina is now?  Someone at work said they heard it was a 3 now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94970*
Click to expand...

It's category 3 now
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94971
[/B][/QUOTE]
Weird! CNN's website still says it is a cat 4.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

OMG!!! Picture from New Orleans


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

According to CNN's website "10 feet of water covers Gulfport, Mississippi, streets"


----------



## carrie




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Check this out! Very interesting! How Hurricanes are made


----------



## saltymalty

My heart goes out to all those affected by this horrible storm. I hope everyone is safe and out of harms way. 

Mother Nature has some pretty powerful forces that as much as we try to control, we cannot. I think for those of us not impacted there is much that will be needed in the coming days...check with your local Red Cross chapter to see what supplies are needed, and if blood donations are being sought. Don't just sit on the sidelines watching the news...do your part to help.


----------



## msmagnolia

Our electricity is starting to flicker in Jackson. We are still getting very bad news from those that remain on the coast. My maid lives in one of the areas that was really flooding in Biloxi. She has no car and won't leave her two dogs. I am afraid for her life. One of Megan's friends say that our house is completely submerged. We'll see if that's true. One of her friends lives in mansion on the beach. The house is destroyed and the guy's grandmother died right in the middle of the storm. We remain strangely optimistic. We can always rebuild.


----------



## AJ

OMG!!!!







Everything is so sad, stay safe, thats all that matters


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 29 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Our electricity is starting to flicker in Jackson.  We are still getting very bad news from those that remain on the coast.  My maid lives in one of the areas that was really flooding in Biloxi.  She has no car and won't leave her two dogs.  I am afraid for her life.  One of Megan's friends say that our house is completely submerged.  We'll see if that's true.  One of her friends lives in mansion on the beach.  The house is destroyed and the guy's grandmother died right in the middle of the storm.  We remain strangely optimistic.  We can always rebuild.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95022*


[/QUOTE]
Oh Susan...I feel so badly for you and your family. Try to keep your spirits up. The most important thing is that you and your family are safe. Material things can be replaced. I just hope that this storm passes quickly.


----------



## triste

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 29 2005, 11:23 AM
> *Our electricity is starting to flicker in Jackson.  We are still getting very bad news from those that remain on the coast.  My maid lives in one of the areas that was really flooding in Biloxi.  She has no car and won't leave her two dogs.  I am afraid for her life.  One of Megan's friends say that our house is completely submerged.  We'll see if that's true.  One of her friends lives in mansion on the beach.  The house is destroyed and the guy's grandmother died right in the middle of the storm.  We remain strangely optimistic.  We can always rebuild.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95022*


[/QUOTE]

you have your lives..that's most important...It appears New Orleans was spared a bit in respect to what they were fearing. I am seeing pics of the French Quarter and the roads were NOT flooded ...some water standing but not in terms of FEET or anything. they are saying the most problems are coming from Biloxi! I am seeing/hearing reports of 10 FEET of water standing.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Triste+Aug 29 2005, 12:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-msmagnolia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 29 2005, 11:23 AM
> *Our electricity is starting to flicker in Jackson.  We are still getting very bad news from those that remain on the coast.  My maid lives in one of the areas that was really flooding in Biloxi.  She has no car and won't leave her two dogs.  I am afraid for her life.  One of Megan's friends say that our house is completely submerged.  We'll see if that's true.  One of her friends lives in mansion on the beach.  The house is destroyed and the guy's grandmother died right in the middle of the storm.  We remain strangely optimistic.  We can always rebuild.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95022*
Click to expand...

you have your lives..that's most important...It appears New Orleans was spared a bit in respect to what they were fearing. I am seeing pics of the French Quarter and the roads were NOT flooded ...some water standing but not in terms of FEET or anything. they are saying the most problems are coming from Biloxi! I am seeing/hearing reports of 10 FEET of water standing.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95029
[/B][/QUOTE]
The 10 feet is in a gulf coast town in MS. People there are on their roofs trying to get away from the flood water.


----------



## triste

Yup, I just realized my mistake..it's Gulfport not Biloxi


----------



## k/c mom

Susan, I am so sorry to hear that things are so bad for you, your family and your friends.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Fox News just reported Katrina is now catagory 2.

They are reporting from Baton Ruge and there are floods there too. Isn't Jaimie there? I do hope all is well there for her and her family.
Susan I am so very sorry about your home, but the main thing is you and your family are safe, homes can be rebuilt but lives cannot be replaced.
I will continue to pray for the safety of all in the path of this terrible storm.


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Aug 29 2005, 11:46 AM
> *Yup, I just realized my mistake..it's Gulfport not Biloxi
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95034*


[/QUOTE]

Yup....Gulfport - my hometown. My parents are hearing that their house seems to not be flooded. Lots of trees are down, though, so they don't know the condition of their home. Hopefully it'll be OK. They have a big house with an upper story that they don't use.....our home for the next few months.


----------



## littlepeanut

Susan, I'm sorry to hear about your house. It's so terrible, but you and your fam are safe. Take care and be safe. Jaimie I hope your holding up okay. I'm thinking about all of you


----------



## carrie

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 29 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Fox News just reported Katrina is now catagory 2.
> They are reporting from Baton Ruge and there are floods there too. Isn't Jaimie there? I do hope all is well there for her and her family.*


I got an IM from her at quarter after 12. She said there's still no power but everythings fine...so far.... I hope it stays that way. (oops...didn't see the post in the other thread







)

And Susan, I'm sorry to hear about your home. I'm just glad you had the sense to get out and get you and your family safe.


----------



## abbey

Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and your families (and praying). Glad you are all safe and I hope your homes are, too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Just talked to LadyM. She and her family are doing good.


----------



## miko's mommy

I just got home but I hope everyone is doing okay and are safe (Susan and Jaimie)!


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 29 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Just talked to LadyM.  She and her family are doing good.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95080*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the update.


----------



## carrie

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 29 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Just talked to LadyM.  She and her family are doing good.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95080*


[/QUOTE]

hehehe.....I posted in the "power is out" thread.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Susan,
I am so sorry to hear about your house. It sounds like Gulfport got what they anticipated New Orleans to get. I am glad you and your family got out. Hopefully the damage is not as bad as you are hearing...but if it is, your lives are more important.









I am sorry to hear about the grandmother of your daughter's friend. 
It is going to be awful to find out the destruction of not only buildings and farmland...but the loss of lives as well.


----------



## k/c mom

I just got an email from Susan (MsMagnolia) saying that her power is out. She wanted me to let you all know..... She has a Blackberry, so she is able to communicate somewhat.


----------



## miko's mommy

Has anyone heard from LucyLou (Faye)?? I hope she is okay!


----------



## littlepeanut

I didn't know LucyLou was in that area too. I hope she and all the pups are okay. Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

Just to let everybody know just got off the phone from LucyLou(Faye) and she wanted to let everybody know she is ok. She has no power not sure when she will get it. No cell phone when she is at home but she was able to call as she was driving looking for some bread and some other house needs. Wanted me tell Vilot Dash is fine, all the fluffs are doing good. She sounded in good spirits after all that had happened. Just a update to let everybody know LucyLou is OK.
Char


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Thanks! Glad to hear she and the fluff butts are ok


----------



## MalteseJane

What about Susan ? We have not had an update on Susan. What they show on tv is just awful. Those poor people. The Governor of Louisiana has called a mandatory evacuation of all of New Orleans.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Aug 30 2005, 08:54 PM
> *What about Susan ? We have not had an update on Susan. What they show on tv is just awful. Those poor people. The Governor of Louisiana has called a mandatory evacuation of all of New Orleans.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95538*


[/QUOTE]

Hi I updated about Susan in the Power Out thread but here it is again plus another update I got later:

_We are fine and still without power. Beautiful day, so maybe in a few days. Water pressure is bad and afraid we'll lose that too. No news from friends on coast. John's partner has not been heard from in 24 hours. His wife is frantic. We are being told it may be at least a week before my husband can even go look. Thanks to all for the suggestions about Jolie. Swaddling worked well. How is Jaimie?susan

Thanks for the news. Glad J has power. We are hearing Friday at earliest. Finally heard from partner. At least 3 of our offices are ok. His brand new million+ home had entire bottom floor wiped out. Other news is horrible. Places that survived Camille are leveled today. Our next door neighbor said they'd heard that their house was completely gone - just pilings remain. The area my maid lives in is completly wiped out. I hope she survived. 
Susan_


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Aug 30 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Just to let everybody know just got off the phone from LucyLou(Faye) and she wanted to let everybody know she is ok. She has no power not sure when she will get it. No cell phone when she is at home but she was able to call as she was driving looking for some bread and some other house needs. Wanted me tell Vilot Dash is fine, all the fluffs are doing good. She sounded in good spirits after all that had happened. Just a update to let everybody know LucyLou is OK.
> Char
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95536*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, thank you so much for the update, Charlotte. I was getting concerned!!


----------



## AJ

I'm glad that everyone is alright


----------



## littlepeanut

Thanks for posting the updates. I'm glad to hear that you are all safe. Susan, I hope you hear from your maid soon









I've been watching coverage on the news and I just want to send out our prayers for everyone and your families


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Thanks for the updates guys! I can not imagine what they are all going though. My thoughts and prayers remain with them.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Thanks for the update, so pleased you heard from Lucy Lou, we will be praying for all that they remain safe.


----------



## dr.jaimie

hi all...im ok...living with my inlaws is like a rollercoaster...at one point they are on a HIgh saying thank God we r alive...then the next moment they are yelling at each other about how horrible their houses must be. looks like the terror isnt over for new orleans with all these levee breaches. my MIL house is untouched! one of the few..but that doesnt mean it will stay that way. it is unknown about my SIL house...im sure my grandfather's house is in water and my uncle's. my aunts house just lost a window according to my uncle who stayed behind...but he lost battery in his cell, and they can no longer talk to him. hubby's grandparents stayed behind..they r doing well considering...but now with the levee probs my MIL keeps calling PLEADING. it is very sad. i have to go to school thurs...it will be hard. i know i will be having house guests for a long time. but i welcome them for however long it takes. i hope they force the grandparents out...they are 84 and im sure it isnt healthy for their weakened immune systems. im glad the inlaws thought to grab family photos etc...my dad has no pics from his childhood from betsy

susan i am so saddened by the news about ur house...it was a beautiful house...i hope u took the important things that couldnt be replaced.

i keep loosing this connection..i hope i get the cable back soon...then i can get back to the collage.

i just wanted to thanks everyone for their thoughts and prayers..i was reading all the post tearing up thinkin how i never had so many ppl care about me b4 and it is very touching..I LOVE U GUYS!!!


----------



## AJ

Soo happy to hear you are alright, everyone stay safe


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Jaime,
Glad to hear that all is well for the most part. Lives are the most important thing at this point. I also hope your family can convince the grandparents to leave. It sure can't be healthy for them there right now.
Big hugs and prayers coming your way!








Thanks for the update. I have been worried about you and your family.
Traci


----------



## Mystify79

I'm so glad to hear everyone is safe.. I'm so sorry that you've all had to go through this terrible catastrophe. My friends barely made it out of New Orleans and have lost everything they didn't take with them.. It's so heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers are with you all and everyone in those areas.


----------



## MalteseJane

Jaimie soo glad you are ok. Your husband's grand parents might not have a choice anylonger. The Governor of Louisiana is putting out a mandatory evacuation of everybody in New Orleans because of the health risks associated with the flooding.

Susan glad you are ok in Jackson. So sorry for your house. The pictures coming out from Gulf Port and Biloxi are awful. 

Where is Faye located ? Glad she is ok with the doggies.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Susan I am so sorry to hear about your home. Have you heard whether or not the water flooded north of I-10, an if so how far north? The reason I am asking is that my dad lived in Gulfport for years. He passed away last yr. (2004) in Feb. I was just wondering about his home. Daddy lived about 2-3 miles north of I-10 off of 49.


----------



## Princess'sMom

<span style="color:blue">I am keeping you all in my prayers. It is just heartbreaking to sit here and watch on TV what people are going through. I hope and pray that in the coming days, weeks, or longer that people won't suffer and that they get the aid they need. I am going to make donation to the Red Cross, I just wish there was more I could do. Will keep all our our members, their families, and of course, their fluffy babies in my thoughts and prayers. May God Bless and stay safe. If there is anything we can do please let us know.








Many, many







and much love,
Fredda & Princess</span>


----------



## Violet's Mom

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Aug 30 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Just to let everybody know just got off the phone from LucyLou(Faye) and she wanted to let everybody know she is ok. She has no power not sure when she will get it. No cell phone when she is at home but she was able to call as she was driving looking for some bread and some other house needs. Wanted me tell Vilot Dash is fine, all the fluffs are doing good. She sounded in good spirits after all that had happened. Just a update to let everybody know LucyLou is OK.
> Char
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95536*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for letting us know teaco. i was going out of my mind with worry.


----------



## hambys97

I just wanted to offer my home to anyone who just wants to get away from things for a little while. I know that I am in WV, but I have plenty of room. I wish I could do more for all of you who are being misplaced, but I am so grateful that at least for our SM family, every one is relatively okay. I keep thinking things could have been so much worse, but then there are still issues popping up even now. Unfortunately while this brings some people closer to God by being grateful for what didn't happen, doesn't the devil invade people who lack faith, and more bad happens, like the looting. If people were just looking for food and clothing that would be one thing...but to have people just trying to steal things is sad. I guess I am just dumbfounded by all the things going on here and in the whole world right now...


----------



## k/c mom

Here is the latest news from Susan (Ms.Magnolia). Gosh, I feel so badly for her.









_We have more news. One of Meg's friends stood in front of our house and called with a report. Our house held up better than any other on our street. Big kudos go to the 15K of hurricane shutters that we had invested in and the Hardiplank siding. The roof lost lots of shingles, more than most other roofs. We got 3-4 feet of water inside. House is not liveable. Next door must have taken a tornado because all roof is gone and half the house. Our other neighbor had been told that only his pilings remained but that was not true. Except for the house on my right, all houses in cul de sac stand today - soaked with water. 

Our dock, pier, boat lift, jet ski lift, and hot tub made it too. More importantly my parents home had no damage and no water so that we will all have a place to stay. They had some trees down but nothing that damaged structure. My husband is heading down this morning and hopes to be allowed in as hospital staff. He is bringing water and supplies to friends. He will not stay, but try and assess. 

Today we feel so much more fortunate than others. Yet it will probably be several years before we live in our own home again. The only other thing that I don't kniow about is the status of our storage building which holds all of my extensive Christmas collection. I've been collecting Santas and ornaments for years. John will go by there is he can get to the coast. 

We still have no elec and are seeing nothing more than what we get on a B and W TV. I am hearing that the looters are bad. I am a democrat through and through but think the Nat Guard should shoot to kill.

Thanks to all for your concern. Cell phone towers are a mess and I have no way of knowing about friends. I continue to worry about my maid. We have a network of people sharing info and that is helping.

Susan_


----------



## kodie

Thanks for the update Jamie!







I cant believe the pictures I am seeing of New Orleans! It's so scary. It's a very sad situation...







I am glad however that everyone is okay. I am sorry to hear about property damage though... I hope that everyones lives can be normal again very soon.







Take care everyone!


----------



## Teddyandme

Thank God that Susan, Jamie and Faye are all safe as well as the familys they love. I know that the rollercoaster of this is just starting, and I am sorry that it will be such a long time to full recovery...but until then we will all be here for each and every one of you. What are your needs, how can we help. 

Jaimie, you are a sweetie...don't worry about the collage at the moment...you are dealing with enough. I will pray that the shock of this on your in-laws makes them stronger...and that the love you have shown will help them through.

Susan, I pray that all the people you must know that are affected find the strength to deal with this...your maid is in my prayers as well as all those who are neighbors and friends.

Faye, I will continue to pray that you and all your little ones find strength...remember we are here.

Ask us for what you need, if we can help...we will.


----------



## kodie

I just read Susan's update... sad sad situation...







I'm so sorry to hear about your house... I hope your collection is okay... and YES I agree that looters need to be stopped. -_- I am glad to hear that you are safe and will have somewhere to stay until you can have your own house again. I cant even image life if my house got ruined and I had nowhere to go...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Susan, I so sorry to hear about your house. Glad to hear you parent's house made it and you will have someplace to stay.

Thanks Jamie for the update!


----------



## Violet's Mom

I'm glad everyone is faring well.

About the looters, i dont believe they should be shot. that's a little extreme. Some store owners, so i've been told, are telling people to take what they can b/c it will be destroyed anyway. no electricity means no atm which in turn means no money to purchase what they need. they are human. they need sustenance to keep the bellies of their family as well as themselves full so they can keep going and get thru this hard time. while i don't condone looting at all, this is something that unfortunately cannot be helped.

God bless you all.


----------



## RexsMom

I have been watching the news and woke up to new online pictures saying everyone in New Orleans must leave. It is such a diseaster down there, we are thinking about you all and wishing for the best. I havent heard from my mom since Sunday, still saying "Due to extensive hurricane damage, you call can not be completed" or something to that effect. I know she will call me as soon as she can. She lives right there in FL on the beach, the waves were washing over the sidewalk Sunday when I talked to her at the end of her road. I know I am not the only one worried about loved ones down there. Is everyone on the message board counted for?
Anyone heard from LadyM since they lost electric?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Yeah we have heard from her. She posted last night i think. If you read through previous post you should see her's.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 31 2005, 10:06 AM
> *I'm glad everyone is faring well.
> 
> About the looters, i dont believe they should be shot.  that's a little extreme.  Some store owners, so i've been told, are telling people to take what they can b/c it will be destroyed anyway.  no electricity means no atm which in turn means no money to purchase what they need.  they are human.  they need sustenance to keep the bellies of their family as well as themselves full so they can keep going and get thru this hard time.  while i don't condone looting at all, this is something that unfortunately cannot be helped.
> 
> God bless you all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95663*


[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking she may have been referring to people looting houses. That is what is so horrible to think of looters in your home . . . taking advantage of people at their lowest.....


----------



## paris

Just wanted to say that all of you and your families are in my thoughts and prayers. Whenever I watch the tv or read anything on the web I get so upset. I cannot image having to go through what each and every one of you are having to deal with. Please know that if there is anything I or anyone else here on this forum can do for you, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

Just to let everybody know I am thinking of all of you and hope everybody is coping with this as well as you can. I am sending prayers your way. Everybody stay strong through this I wished i could do more to help. 
God Bless each and everyone of you 
Char


----------



## MalteseJane

I am with Susan. Looters should be shot. I am not talking about the ones taking food and medicine. I am talking about the ones taking TV's and other electronics.


----------



## Violet's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 31 2005, 10:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Violet's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 31 2005, 10:06 AM
> *I'm glad everyone is faring well.
> 
> About the looters, i dont believe they should be shot.  that's a little extreme.  Some store owners, so i've been told, are telling people to take what they can b/c it will be destroyed anyway.  no electricity means no atm which in turn means no money to purchase what they need.  they are human.  they need sustenance to keep the bellies of their family as well as themselves full so they can keep going and get thru this hard time.   while i don't condone looting at all, this is something that unfortunately cannot be helped.
> 
> God bless you all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95663*
Click to expand...

*I'm thinking she may have been referring to people looting houses*. That is what is so horrible to think of looters in your home . . . taking advantage of people at their lowest.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95671
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh my...that is absoluely deplorable!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Breaking News on CNN's website: "New Orleans mayor says Katrina killed hundreds -- maybe thousands -- of people in city, Associated Press reports. More soon."


----------



## saltymalty

Heartbreaking...I hope this nation rises the way we did during 9/11 and the Tsunami. My children and I have been rolling the change from their piggy banks to bring to our local Red Cross chapter. Please everyone, take as much money from your wallets as you can and donate it to the American Red Cross (or other relief charity). If you can't afford to donate money, then please consider a blood donation. Let's all do our parts to help.


----------



## paris'mom

I am so sad over this... OF COURSE no other country has tried to help us yet...

Hope all is holding up well. 

I just want to say that I am offering to take care of any little fur babies that need somewhere to stay for a couple of months while their parents are sorting their lives out and figuring out what to do next.

I live in Panama City, FL. I have an apartment that is okay with multiple dogs. I have my own little one.

I will not charge $ for food or boarding. We don't have a spare bedroom, otherwise, I would offer my home to the parents too.

I can even meet people half way between here and there. I can't help with a lot but this is what I can offer... Lots of places aren't pet friendly, even in this situation... I thought this is one way I can help...

Please PM me for my contact information. God bless everyone.


----------



## littlepeanut

You are all in our prayers







Stay strong, we are all here for you.


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser

I don't know all of you yet, but, I wanted to add my wishes for your safety and just give a hug, if I may.

I heard in an email that the ASPCA is collecting donations through their Disaster Relief Fund (something that started after nine-eleven) and coordinating efforts to get the financial aid to all the area shelters affected by Katrina:



> As the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina takes a devastating toll on the U.S. Gulf Coast, the ASPCA is putting out an urgent call for donations to help animal shelters impacted by this natural disaster. Funds raised will go directly to the ASPCA Disaster Relief Fund, and will be used to help shelters in Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama rebuild facilities and assist in their disaster recovery efforts.
> 
> 
> Your donation will go directly to help the animal victims of Hurricane Katrina. To lend your support, please click on the Donate Now button. *(that link isn't working right now--try http://www.aspca.org) *We will keep you informed of recovery efforts on our website, ASPCA.org. Thank you for any amount you can give today.[/B]


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Aug 31 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I am so sad over this...  OF COURSE no other country has tried to help us yet...
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95770*


[/QUOTE]

Actually Venezuela offered relief and we turned them down for political issues but I'm sure others like Britain will come through.

That's nice of you to offer babysitting...I'm sure someone out there will really need your help.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Susan, I am sorry about your house. It could have been so much worse...I am glad that at least you have a place to stay while you rebuild.

The news reports are just so disheartening. I am afraid the reports and situations are going to get worse before they get better.

Regarding the looters:
There is a huge difference in looting a Wynn Dixie where the food there is either going to spoil or be bull-dozed down anyway. People must survive. It is still stealing, but I can handle that a lot better than I can handle people looting stores for guns, electronics, etc....things NOT needed for survival at this time.
NOBODY should be entering other people's homes. In that case, they should be shot! JMO


----------



## paris'mom

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Aug 31 2005, 03:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Paris'Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 31 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I am so sad over this...  OF COURSE no other country has tried to help us yet...
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95770*
Click to expand...

Actually Venezuela offered relief and we turned them down for political issues but I'm sure others like Britain will come through.

That's nice of you to offer babysitting...I'm sure someone out there will really need your help.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95802
[/B][/QUOTE]

I figured UK but have not heard about Venezuela... sigh... The mood is so heavy right now...

I actually may take in a schnauzer - family friend -...but I must rather take care of a Maltesee =)


----------



## Littlemans Mom

I have been watching the news and looking at online video's of what is going on and I can hardly believe it, it is just so awful. My thoughts and prayers are with all of those that have been through this terrible tragedy and for their families and friends







God Bless you all.


----------



## msmagnolia

I am at a friend's of my daughters washing hair and taking a break from the heat. People are very kind. YOU are all very kind. You can not possibly know how much I appreciate the warm thoughts and kind words. Compassion makes a sad time seem more hopeful. I will continue to send updates through Sher. I have been in touch with several others who had my email address and I thank each and everyone of you for the encouragement. 

My husband is at our house and it is a total loss. We can salvage some things, but the house will not be liveable. Maybe the 2 x 4's can stay but the all the sheetrock, roof, everything is a loss. We got 5 feet inside the house. It came to the mantle on the fireplace. The refrigerator was upside down on the bar. The big screen TV was upside down as well. All furniture is a loss. We can save pictures on the wall, some clothes, china and pots and pans, etc. My brand new computer got wet. Darn it!

My parents house is fine. I can not stress how fortunate we are in comparison to others. We have the finances available to weather this for a good while. I probably won't be buying a new Lexus, though. My husband's business survives and once svcs come back there will be some patients. Maybe things will be slow for a while but we'll be ok. 

If we could just get electricity back in Jackson, our quality of life would be OK. There is a gas shortage due to the power outages. And I would really love some ice. 

Again, love to each of you who have so kindly taken the time to leave your wellwishes and concern. From the bottom of my heart I thank you!

Susan

PS Sadie and Sassy and Jolie are surrounded by people with no TV and no computer so they are basking in the glow of attention.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh Susan, I am just horrified at the condition of your house. Your story brings to life the reality of what has happened. I am so glad that your parent's house survived and that you will at least have a home with them until yours can be re-built.


----------



## AJ

I am so sorry about all of the damage done to your house







I am very relieved to hear that you are safe an well


----------



## Laceys mom

I am just so thankful that you are all alright. I live in Northeast Ohio so I don't think there is anything I could do, but if there is let me know! Of course we will be making donations through the American Red Cross. Houses can be rebuilt, thank goodness. I have a friend's FIL that is heading south now with generators. He took his own money, purchased 12 of them and is donating them.


----------



## saltymalty

Susan, I hope you are able to salvage your things. TVs, furniture, and the like can be easily replaced...it's the gifts that your child made in 1st grade, family photos, and letters from loved ones who have passed that are priceless. It is so hard for us to think about the humanity when the toll is so staggering. These poor, poor people who have to pick up the pieces and move on. My heart goes out to the people who lost everything...who were living from day to day. Let's all remember to give thanks, and to help those however we can.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Susan I am so sorry that you have lost your home and some of your furnishings and electrical items, but I am very pleased that you do have a place to go to with your parents. I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling right now but please rest assured that I am thinking of you, you and your family and babies are in my prayers. I hope you can begin to rebuild your home soon.


----------



## danah

Susan, Jaimie and all affected by this tragedy I am so glad you have survived. Susan I am sorry for your losses but at least you and your family are safe and you are forunate to have your family to turn to. I have worried about you all. My thoughts and prayers are still with each of you. If you need anything please feel free to ask!!


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 31 2005, 02:25 PM
> *I am at a friend's of my daughters washing hair and taking a break from the heat. People are very kind.  YOU are all very kind.  You can not possibly know how much I appreciate the warm thoughts and kind words.  Compassion makes a sad time seem more hopeful.  I will continue to send updates through Sher.  I have been in touch with several others who had my email address and I thank each and everyone of you for the encouragement.
> 
> My husband is at our house and it is a total loss.  We can salvage some things, but the house will not be liveable.  Maybe the 2 x 4's can stay but the all the sheetrock, roof, everything is a loss.  We got 5 feet inside the house.  It came to the mantle on the fireplace.  The refrigerator was upside down on the bar.  The big screen TV was upside down as well.  All furniture is a loss.  We can save pictures on the wall, some clothes, china and pots and pans, etc.  My brand new computer got wet.  Darn it!
> 
> My parents house is fine.  I can not stress how fortunate we are in comparison to others. We have the finances available to weather this for a good while.  I probably won't be buying a new Lexus, though.  My husband's business survives and once svcs come back there will be some patients.  Maybe things will be slow for a while but we'll be ok.
> 
> If we could just get electricity back in Jackson, our quality of life would be OK.  There is a gas shortage due to the power outages.  And I would really love some ice.
> 
> Again, love to each of you who have so kindly taken the time to leave your wellwishes and concern.  From the bottom of my heart I thank you!
> 
> Susan
> 
> PS  Sadie and Sassy and Jolie are surrounded by people with no TV and no computer so they are basking in the glow of attention.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95824*


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

I am very sorry to hear about your house. I am glad that you and your family are safe. I know that it will be difficult to rebuild your house. I can't even imagine what its like to loose all your possessions but at least you are safe.

If someone talks to JAIMIE, can you please ask her how her pinky finger is doing? I hope she was able to see a doctor.

If anyone will be talking to Faye, can you please tell her that I hope she is doing okay? I don't have her phone number, if someone could pm it to me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 31 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Susan,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about your house. I am glad that you and your family are safe.  I know that it will be difficult to rebuild your house.  I can't even imagine what its like to loose all your possessions but at least you are safe.
> 
> If someone talks to JAIMIE, can you please ask her how her pinky finger is doing?  I hope she was able to see a doctor.
> 
> If anyone will be talking to Faye, can you please tell her that I hope she is doing okay?  I don't have her phone number, if someone could pm it to me, I would appreciate it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95875*


[/QUOTE]

Jaimie posted the other day before the weather got real bad that she had gone to the emergency room to get antibiotics for her finger, so I guess that is what you're referring to and it sounded like all was A-OK. The post is earlier in this same thread. Here it is:

_just got back from the ER...i had an infected finger that needed antibiotics...and was going to go to the doctor tomorrow, but couldnt cause the storm sped up. so i waited 3 hrs for them to look at it and say yup u need Abs...then waited 30min for them to hand me the perscription. ug and then the pharmacy wasnt takin n e more scripts..o the stess plus i was starving...so i went home to a house full of ppl and sent them all to the store and pharmacy hehe. i hope its safe where we r...the vet school did tell us we could go there._


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 31 2005, 05:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-okw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 31 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Susan,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about your house. I am glad that you and your family are safe.  I know that it will be difficult to rebuild your house.  I can't even imagine what its like to loose all your possessions but at least you are safe.
> 
> If someone talks to JAIMIE, can you please ask her how her pinky finger is doing?  I hope she was able to see a doctor.
> 
> If anyone will be talking to Faye, can you please tell her that I hope she is doing okay?  I don't have her phone number, if someone could pm it to me, I would appreciate it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95875*
Click to expand...

Jaimie posted the other day before the weather got real bad that she had gone to the emergency room to get antibiotics for her finger, so I guess that is what you're referring to and it sounded like all was A-OK. The post is earlier in this same thread. Here it is:

_just got back from the ER...i had an infected finger that needed antibiotics...and was going to go to the doctor tomorrow, but couldnt cause the storm sped up. so i waited 3 hrs for them to look at it and say yup u need Abs...then waited 30min for them to hand me the perscription. ug and then the pharmacy wasnt takin n e more scripts..o the stess plus i was starving...so i went home to a house full of ppl and sent them all to the store and pharmacy hehe. i hope its safe where we r...the vet school did tell us we could go there._
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95883
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is what I get for not reading all the threads. I just kind of skim and clearly didn't see that response!


----------



## Teddyandme

Susan,

I am still praying and will continue to do so...I am glad that you and your family are safe, and so sorry that your home is probably not salvagable. Please know that although we are so far away and most of us on here have never met face to face we are a strongly bonded group...we care deeply about each other. I know that I have waited for updates as have all of us...and with each new report we realize that this is far from over for you and so many others. Our love for each other on here will hopefully continue to assure you that we care and want to help in whatever way we can.

Jaimie or whomever has heard from her,

Do we have any word on your grandparents (in-laws) who were in New Orleans...again the prayers continue and the love that we have for you is always here. I know that there is so much going on within your home...having others who have lost there homes and all the possessions must be a true roller coaster...please know that my prayers continue and if there is anything we can help with, please let us know. Even if you would like to send a personal message to me, I will try my very best to help.

Faye,

My prayers and love continue...you have only to ask and I will do anything to help that I can. How is your extended family...are they safe. 

For any others on here, please know that I consider each and every one of you loving souls...and if there are needs because of this horrible event please know that I offer my help.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Jamie's husband's grandparents made it throught the huricane. Her MIL was trying to talk them into leaving New Orleans last I heard. They are now evacuating all of the survivors so I don't think they even have the option of staying anymore.


----------



## dr.jaimie

grandparents are still there...they are doing amazingly well....were using water from the pool to flush to toilets....grandfather pushed the grandmother in a wheel chair around the neighborhood..for a little walk....these r truely amazing people...they say the helicopters are very annoying and are keeping them up at night. grandfather did say that the grandmother wasnt so great today...seemed depressed...i think she is getting altzeimers and doesnt quite understand what has happened...but i think she might have realized today









tensions are rising here at my house...MIL was very upset this AM with crying (understandable) got depressed..then actually snapped at me to hurry and get dinner going..ive never had ne issues with this woman so it was shocking. but she is much better now...well there was a small arguement b/w her and her son in law..which happens every day a few times....glad my relationship with her is much better than theirs.

they were lookin at a rental house down the street..i was getting very excited to get these people out..but they were askin way to much to do it as a 3 month rental....now i really care about these people and i welcome my home to them..but sometimes i want to escape...good thing i go to school tomorrow and i will have an escape..the bad part is i go to oncology, so i will be dealing with animals with cancer. gee one depressing thing to another.

just to let everyong know im not reading the other threads/..its too hard to load and go through them all. so if u need to know something like medical advice etc and are waiting for my response, please pm me. but i only get online after 8 at night...maybe if i have down time at school i can get on there.

i tell ya reading all these post is very touching...offerring ur homes etc. u guys are truely amazing. but u gotta stop makin me cry LOL!

ok i better run...this computer is a hot item.


----------



## k/c mom

Jaimie, am I remembering correctly that your grandparents are in New Orleans? From what I've seen on TV, etc. it seems like the whole city is devastated. Do your grandparents have a place to buy food, etc? It is truly unreal what is going on in Mississippi and Louisiana. 

I can imagine how tense it must be with a house full of people... especially in-laws!!

BTW, I sent you a PM with a photo of Baxter and Wally from their Mom for the collage.


----------



## littlepeanut

Jaimie and Susan, it is so good to hear from you! My heart goes out to all of those affected. It's easy as someone not involved to say things could have been worse, but there is nothing else I can think of. Just seeing the video from the news is just heartbreaking. Stay well and take care! We will continue to pray for all of you


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Susan, Jamie and Faye and all those effected by this horrible disaster.......I've been reading and praying for you since Sunday. I'm so glad you are at least physically O.K.! "Things" do not seem so important at this point.

I'm so far away in Oregon and feel guilty looking out at a fine sunny calm day. The only thing I can think of to do besides praying, is donating toward the help people need. Does anyone have a suggestion for which agency to donate to? I suppose the Red Cross? Oregon is sending medical teams and disaster trained people with equipment and food. There were several semi loads that pulled out this afternoon. This is truly a large scale disaster the result of which we won't know for a long time.
God bless you all, and all those furbabies, especially all the lost and hungry ones.
Dee


----------



## cindysilver

All I can say is


----------



## angelsmom

Canada has offered help. We have teams waiting for the word just to go down there and apparently they can't until the president gives his ok for them to come. Also alot of people here have donated money to the Red Cross to help. Please don't think we don't care because we do.


----------



## Quincymom

I just wanted to write and say I am so relieved to hear everyone and their loved ones survived the storm. I have been reading time to time from work, but I am home now, doing laundry and planning on getting sleep. I expect to be at work nonstop again soon due to the expected evacuations of patients, whenever it happens. I just can't imagine what condition all those poor people are going to be in having to wait so long for rescue.
On another note, my husband is trying to get down to Mississippi to his parents and bring them back here, fortunately, their home wasn't damaged, but they have been without electricity and now water. Not good for people in their 80's. Also, the police department was virtually wiped out, (really--can you imagine?), and there is a lot of looting. They are now very frightened to be there by themselves. Evidently, a neighbour was robbed in a home invasion type robbery, while the family was in the home. I really hope my husband is able to get to them soon. 
Again, I am glad everyone on this board is safe, and hopefully relief will come soon to all of the survivors of this horrible storm.


----------



## TheButtercup

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 31 2005, 09:06 AM
> *I'm glad everyone is faring well.
> 
> About the looters, i dont believe they should be shot. ...  they are human.  they need sustenance to keep the bellies of their family as well as themselves full so they can keep going and get thru this hard time.  while i don't condone looting at all, this is something that unfortunately cannot be helped.
> 
> God bless you all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95663*


[/QUOTE]

while i agree that people need food and things, fine, take the food from the shopowners. take teh diapers, meds, whatever. but is there a need for them to go thru the trouble and effort of stealing tv's and things like that...when there is no electricity???? oye. take the food, put it to use, that--- i dont have a problem with at all. take it, take lots of it, and share with everyone you see. but really, the point of taking....electronics???? when you have no power?????

ann marie and the equally befuddled (yet abnormally gassy) buttercup


----------



## TheButtercup

i've missed so many posts today while at work... i apologize for skimming thru them... glad SO glad to read that jaimie and susan and faye are safe and sound. i selfishly worry about all you guys.. this board would not be (and currently IS NOT, while they are not all here every day) the same without any of you. 

the buttercup sends noselicks to you and your family. (hold your nose, she has dragon breath. but it's the gesture...lol)

she also requests that i add that she "sends buttsniffs to the other small white fluffy dogs...especially parker..." wait...

ann marie and the "doing the 'safety dance'" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Jaimie,
It is good to hear from you and to know that your grandparents are making it right now. I was starting to get worried as the reports from New Orleans were going from bad to horrific. I wasn't sure where they were and if they were surviving these recent floods from the broken levies. I am glad you have been in contact with them. Will they have to obey the demand to evacuate order? The news made it sound like the mayor was not giving anyone a choice...that ALL people in New Orleans were going to have to leave.

Anyway, I continue to pray and worry about you, Susan, Faye, and anyone else here connected with that area. It is imposssible to see the devastation on the news and not just immediately say HUGE general prayers for the entire region. I can't even imagine the emotions that these people are feeling at this time. 

Good luck with having your family staying with you.







I am not very good with company in my house for long myself, under normal conditions. I can't imagine adding in the stress of your/their current situation. Keep your chin up, escape when you can...and remind yourself that at least they are safe. This is temporary, and they were lucky they had you to come to.
Big hugs to you!!!






















Traci


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Sep 1 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Canada has offered help. We have teams waiting for the word just to go down there and apparently they can't until the president gives his ok for them to come. Also alot of people here have donated money to the Red Cross to help. Please don't think we don't care because we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95944*


[/QUOTE]

I am relieved to hear that both of you are safe. I'm sorry to hear about your home. The news reports are just heart breaking. People missing loved ones and homes lost. Our priminister stated that they will help in anyway they can and people have already started donating money.
We were so lucky here in Toronto that it just passed over us with no damage. We only got lots of rain but not enough to add anymore damage to roads and homes from last week. My thoughts and prayers are with you and family.


----------



## Karen542

I am so glad that you both are doing ok and are in good spirits. I am sooo sorry about the house, my heart aches for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

So glad to hear everyone is doing alright!!!





















What a relief for you guys to know the grandparents made it through!!!


----------



## Teddyandme

QuincyMom,

Sounds like you also are in the area affected...I hope that all your patients are coming through this ok. As for your husbands family, I pray that they remain safe with Gods loving protection surrounding them. It is just horrible that people have become this way after such a horrific storm...it seems to be making everything so much worse...and there is no excuse for people to go in others homes no matter what. It is sad that we as a country did not help those suffering now, before they were left stranded.

Prayers are continuing for all those affected.


----------



## pico's parent

Susan, I am so sorry about the loss of your home and all the precious memories it held. You were very smart to take your valuables and leave the area early on and I sure wish more people had..........and I can't help but wonder how the authorities recommending evacuation thought the elderly and infirm and poor were going to leave and where the heck they were supposed to go? 

Jamie, I pray your life will be able to get back to normal as quickly as possible. You have a house full of traumatized people and that is a very difficult situation. It's not like a normal visit, which can be stressful on it's own. If your guests don't fully appreciate the hospitality you have extended they can be forgiven in the short term but at least going back to school will give you some relief and allow you a bit of normalcy for a part of the day.

LucyLou I am so glad things are O.K. for you and your furbabies. With that houseful of fluff-butts your responsibilities increase exponentially and they look to you for everything to be the same for them. Thank goodness you got through this ok.

This disaster is going to affect us all but the effect pales to nothing in comparison to what I am seeing and reading on TV and newpapers of you all in Gulfport, Biloxi, Slidell, New Orleans (!!!!) and other areas hit hard.

My husband and I wake up in the night, both thinking about what you all are going through, and talk about it. I go back to sleep praying that so many displaced people will have the strength and get the help they need to get shelter and get back on their feet. It is going to take many months to make a dent in the devastation Katrina caused and there is much more suffering to come for hundreds of thousands of people. It has just begun, unfortunately. 

We must all send whatever bit or chunk of money we can to the relief agencies. The need is not just immediate, it is going to be very long term. San Antonio's Humane Society has taken in 82 sheltered animals from New Orleans and I am heading over there with a donation and some supplies. We have a couple of shelters set up here that have refugees in them and my friend is baking some cakes to take over along with her financial donation to Red Cross. She believes a bit of sweet can be cheering and I agree with her.









Can you imagine the heck-hole that the Houston Astrodome is going to be to live in for 4 months? Those Superdome refugees are being bussed there now. Even if you think what you can do is just a drop in the bucket, I urge you to do it. I don't feel that I can do much but combined with many other drops, we can fill the bucket.


----------



## Bijousmom

I am so sorry that I have missed this thread. Bijou went through his exploratory surgery on Thursday morning and my sister-in-law's husband died from cancer on Friday morning so I have been out of pocket. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. I heard on the news that an additional threat is the peek mosquito season is approaching with the possibility of West Nile Virus. The initial threat is over but please everyone and your families stay safe. I love you all and please keep us up to date with what is going on in your lives.







Julia


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 1 2005, 08:33 AM
> *Susan, I am so sorry about the loss of your home and all the precious memories it held.  You were very smart to take your valuables and leave the area early on and I sure wish more people had..........and I can't help but wonder how the authorities recommending evacuation thought the elderly and infirm and poor were going to leave and where the heck they were supposed to go?
> 
> Jamie, I pray your life will be able to get back to normal as quickly as possible.  You have a house full of traumatized people and that is a very difficult situation.  It's not like a normal visit, which can be stressful on it's own.  If your guests don't fully appreciate the hospitality you have extended they can be forgiven in the short term but at least going back to school will give you some relief and allow you a bit of normalcy for a part of the day.
> 
> LucyLou I am so glad things are O.K. for you and your furbabies.  With that houseful of fluff-butts your responsibilities increase exponentially and they look to you for everything to be the same for them.  Thank goodness you got through this ok.
> 
> This disaster is going to affect us all but the effect pales to nothing in comparison to what I am seeing and reading on TV and newpapers of you all in Gulfport, Biloxi, Slidell, New Orleans (!!!!) and other areas hit hard.
> 
> My husband and I wake up in the night, both thinking about what you all are going through, and talk about it.  I go back to sleep praying that so many displaced people will have the strength and get the help they need to get shelter and get back on their feet.  It is going to take many months to make a dent in the devastation Katrina caused and there is much more suffering to come for hundreds of thousands of people.  It has just begun, unfortunately.
> 
> We must all send whatever bit or chunk of money we can to the relief agencies.  The need is not just immediate, it is going to be very long term.  San Antonio's Humane Society has taken in 82 sheltered animals from New Orleans and I am heading over there with a donation and some supplies.  We have a couple of shelters set up here that have refugees in them and my friend is baking some cakes to take over along with her financial donation to Red Cross.  She believes a bit of sweet can be cheering and I agree with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the heck-hole that the Houston Astrodome is going to be to live in for 4 months?  Those Superdome refugees are being bussed there now.  Even if you think what you can do is just a drop in the bucket, I urge you to do it.  I don't feel that I can do much but combined with many other drops, we can fill the bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96036*


[/QUOTE]
This says it all. I add my prayers and continue to think and check on all of you. I wish there was something I could do to help all of you, but giving to the Red Cross and donations here on SM is what I can offer at this time. Try to stay strong and I don't mean this tritely as I can't even iimagion how difficult it is to cope with all of this tragedy.


----------



## k/c mom

Here's an update from Susan (Ms. Magnolia) from today - Thursday 9-1.

_My husband is on the way back from the coast. Since we don't have power he is bringing the generator. We might at least have a tv and fan depending on how much gas it takes to run the thing. We still have long gas lines. I think that people are panicing and this is causing us even more trouble.

Yesterday the power crews were here and told us that they hoped to restore power today. Since they aren't out there working we aren't hopeful. I have been pretty upbeat. Today the reality has begun to set in and I am depressed more and more. I started calling the phone company and directv and the bank, etc to cancel services and check balances. It is overwhelming and I haven't even seen it. One positive thing is that my storage building made it and my christmas stuff survived. 

One other thing - we had Sassy and Sadies crates to evacuate instead of their juicy bags. John asked me if he should bring those. At first I told him not to, but at the last minute agreed he should bring the bags. So we have no clothes but the juicy bags did survive!

Susan_


----------



## AJ

Thanks for the update, K/C'smom. So sorry Susan, the storm has done such destruction. I'm just happy that everyone is safe.







Good thing you got the juicy bags out and crates, the girls need them!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

Another update on LucyLou (Faye) visited with her today she wanted me to let everybody know she is doing well and has no complaints just thankful she has her home and some food to eat, and little gas if she needs to go somewhere. The dogs are all doing well having to eat whatever she has till she can get more dog food but she said they are all learning to make due with what they have. She still has no electric. and didnt' know when she would get it. Faye was in very good spirits and was very thankful to have what she has. 
Just wanted to let everybody know that I had visited with her today.
I can only imagine how divistating this has to be the ones that has no home has nothing I can only imagine the hurt and pain they are going through. I wished I could do something to help. My thoughts and prayers are with everybody that is going through this terriable ordeal in there lives. I have plenty of room for more fluffs in my home to care for, and also have a lake house to anybody that needs a warm bed but realized Oklahoma is very far away for much help though. Just a thought though.
Char


----------



## k/c mom

Thanks so much for the update, Charlotte! I'm so glad to hear that Faye is hanging in there and that all her 
babies are A-OK!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Thanks so much for all the updates, glad everyone is safe


----------



## AJ

Glad that Faye is ok and safe


----------



## msmagnolia

I have power! I feel like a won a million dollars. What a boost to the spirit. My parents had decided to go on to NC to visit my Mom's sisters. Since we are having such a terrible gas crisis they have decided not to risk getting on the road. We have enough gas to get around for a while, but must not go anywhere unnecessarily. We would like to make one more trip south to salvage some clothing, but would need more gas to do so. John is on the way right now and is bringing the thawing shrimp from my mom's freezer. 

Faye, I'm going to need some info about the Jackson area since I'll probably be here a month or two. I'm going to need a groomer and a vet for the girls.

One more thing....John says that the people are hurting. They are hungry, have no water and no gas. Conditions are terrible. I can't believe I'm part of such a disaster. Mississippians are truly wonderful, hospitable people. Please pray for them. They need every thing that they can get.


----------



## mimi2

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Sep 1 2005, 06:02 PM
> *I have power!  I feel like a won a million dollars.  What a boost to the spirit.  My parents had decided to go on to NC to visit my Mom's sisters.  Since we are having such a terrible gas crisis they have decided not to risk getting on the road.  We have enough gas to get around for a while, but must not go anywhere unnecessarily.  We would like to make one more trip south to salvage some clothing, but would need more gas to do so.  John is on the way right now and is bringing the thawing shrimp from my mom's freezer.
> 
> Faye, I'm going to need some info about the Jackson area since I'll probably be here a month or two.  I'm going to need a groomer and a vet for the girls.
> 
> One more thing....John says that the people are hurting.  They are hungry, have no water and no gas.  Conditions are terrible.  I can't believe I'm part of such a disaster.  Mississippians are truly wonderful, hospitable people.  Please pray for them.  They need every thing that they can get.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96234*


[/QUOTE]

Great news about the power. You all continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## saltymalty

I am so glad that Faye, Susan and Jamie are all ok. I don't know if postal services (UPS, FedEx, etc.) are available...but if they are and you need anything, please let me know and I am happy to ship what is needed. I am sure even the basic supplies will be in demand after services are restored.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Great news that you have power, our thoughts and prayers are still going out to all who are suffering.


----------



## littlepeanut

Thanks for the updates guys. Susan, it's so good to see you online. We will continue to pray for the well being of those involved


----------



## AJ

Its great that you have power Susan.







Everyone in danger will be in my thouhhts and prayers.


----------



## k/c mom

Susan, I am so glad you have power. At least you will have a/c, TV, shower.... all the basic creature comforts. I still can't believe this has happened... it is surreal....


----------



## kodie

I had the news on for the last 3 hrs and its just horrible.







My hearts go out to everyone involved. I pray that things get under control as soon as possible.














Stay strong everyone!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Good to hear from you Susan!
Glad you finally have power...







That should definetely help to lift your spirits!









Glad to the update on Faye too! Hopefully her electricity will be restored soon as well!

I have watched the news off and on. I have to stop everyonce in awhile because I get SO caught up in the pain and sadness of it all. I can't imagine being in the middle of it. -_- I feel selfish even turning the tv off to go about my life...and yet helpless that I can't do much if anything to help. -_-


----------



## MalteseJane

Thanks for the updates. Glad that you are all alright. Susan I am so sorry for your house. Even tho you can rebuild a better and nicer one, there are thinks you can not replace. The more I watch the news, the more angrier I get by the way the autorities are handling the situation. I not even want to talk about it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I was just watching Fox News (my favorite news station







). They had a doctor reporting with them who had been inside the Superdome in New Orleans. He said they had a handful of murders and several rapes as well as at least one suicide inside the dome! He said he WOULD NOT be back to render help/aid until there was more security inside. -_- 

What is wrong with people?







As if the situations are not bad enough!


----------



## MalteseJane

Susan, Faye, Jaimie, if there is a possibility to receive packages and you need something, just let us know.


----------



## thinkpink

I have missed SM so bad!!!! I live in Jackson and we just got our power turned on tonight. Obivously I haven't been able to be online and I'm trying to catch up. Now that everything is getting back to normal here in our home I just wanted to say that if there is anyone in this area that may need help we would be more than happy to do what we can just let me know. We had been very blessed by people the past few days. Strangers have pulled in our driveway offering grills, ice, and water. It's been amazing to see the generosity in our city. We're so grateful we just want to pass on the blessings!


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 1 2005, 10:16 PM
> * I was just watching Fox News (my favorite news station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). They had a doctor reporting with them who had been inside the Superdome in New Orleans. He said they had a handful of murders and several rapes as well as at least one suicide inside the dome! He said he WOULD NOT be back to render help/aid until there was more security inside. -_-
> 
> What is wrong with people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if the situations are not bad enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96314*


[/QUOTE]
I saw that too. I don't even want to talk about it









Tiffany, I'm glad you made it through okay


----------



## saltymalty

Desperation can bring out the best in people and the worst as well. I find the response from our government disgusting. I read this morning in the NYTimes where the head of FEMA said he didn't know of the situation in the Superdome until yesterday....doesn't he watch CNN? FOX? MSNBC? or any of the other networks...how about his staff??? I also read where New Orleans police officers, who lost everything themselves, have begun to turn in their badges. We knew this storm was a monster, why didn't FEMA call in the National Guard days before into areas around New Orleans so they could be depolyed within hours...not days? This is basic stuff that FEMA disregarded. I also have to say that the news stations aren't helping by only reporting the bad...I am sure there are numerous stories of good deeds that are going unrecognized. I am so sorry to vent about this, and I hope not to offend anyone, but I just don't understand why more isn't being done for those poor, poor people.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 2 2005, 07:20 AM
> *Desperation can bring out the best in people and the worst as well.  I find the response from our government disgusting.  I read this morning in the NYTimes where the head of FEMA said he didn't know of the situation in the Superdome until yesterday....doesn't he watch CNN? FOX? MSNBC? or any of the other networks...how about his staff???  I also read where New Orleans police officers, who lost everything themselves, have begun to turn in their badges.  We knew this storm was a monster, why didn't FEMA call in the National Guard days before into areas around New Orleans so they could be depolyed within hours...not days?  This is basic stuff that FEMA disregarded.  I also have to say that the news stations aren't helping by only reporting the bad...I am sure there are numerous stories of good deeds that are going unrecognized.  I am so sorry to vent about this, and I hope not to offend anyone, but I just don't understand why more isn't being done for those poor, poor people.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96373*


[/QUOTE]


I think it was Bob O'Reilly (if I have the name right) on Fox News late last night that was saying basically the same thing. Not just about FEMA being unprepared, but not having more National Guard units ready to deploy in an instant. They said only 2000 troops had been deployed, and O'Reilly was saying it needed to be more like 20,000 to 30,000 to prevent this chaos that is occurring.

I also believe that the "mandatory evacuation" should have been called for and enforced WAY before they did. I think much of this would have been avoided if plans had been made earlier. They had warning. Maybe if it had been better prepared for, people wouldn't be missing, wondering about loved ones, people would know which shelters people are in...etc.

I am wondering about my own state. We have the Pyramid in Memphis that is not being used for anything right now...to my knowledge anyway. They have all but shut it down. I am wondering why someone in our state has not stepped up to offer that as a place for people to stay?!

It just all seems so out of control and disorganized right now. Making a devastating situation even worse. -_-


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 2 2005, 07:20 AM
> *Desperation can bring out the best in people and the worst as well.  I find the response from our government disgusting.  I read this morning in the NYTimes where the head of FEMA said he didn't know of the situation in the Superdome until yesterday....doesn't he watch CNN? FOX? MSNBC? or any of the other networks...how about his staff???  I also read where New Orleans police officers, who lost everything themselves, have begun to turn in their badges.  We knew this storm was a monster, why didn't FEMA call in the National Guard days before into areas around New Orleans so they could be depolyed within hours...not days?  This is basic stuff that FEMA disregarded.  I also have to say that the news stations aren't helping by only reporting the bad...I am sure there are numerous stories of good deeds that are going unrecognized.  I am so sorry to vent about this, and I hope not to offend anyone, but I just don't understand why more isn't being done for those poor, poor people.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96373*


[/QUOTE]
It wasn't the Superdome they didn't know about. It was the convention center. Different building and area. They had been taking food and water to the superdome but not to this other place.


----------



## Violet's Mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 1 2005, 08:20 PM
> *I am so glad that Faye, Susan and Jamie are all ok.  I don't know if postal services (UPS, FedEx, etc.) are available...but if they are and you need anything, please let me know and I am happy to ship what is needed.  I am sure even the basic supplies will be in demand after services are restored.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96247*


[/QUOTE]

Ditto


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Holy Crap! Tiny Baby!










> A woman holds 7-day-old Envi Taylor at the evacuation staging area in Metairie, Louisiana.[/B]


----------



## Brooks

We knew this storm was a monster, why didn't FEMA call in the National Guard days before into areas around New Orleans so they could be depolyed within hours...not days? 

They did. They sarted Saturday morning. The National Guard they was sent out was from Louisiana. My best friend's husband is there now. In his case he wanted to make sure that his family was safe before he went out there. Im sure it was the same for alot of them.

By the way, we're fine, still no electricity, but we are making it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Astrodome is FULL!!!!


----------



## bellasmommy

I feel so horrible for everyone, but my heart really really breaks for the children stuck out there. I didn't see, or hear about this kind of catastrophe, or even know it was possible, until I was maybe in Junior High. To sit in here in a cozy living room and think that there are babies and toddlers out there just hurts so much. I don't know how their parents are feeding them, much less convincing them they will be ok


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

The more I hear and see, the more disgusted I get. -_- 

This is my opinion at the present time....

We are in AMERICA! We are supposed to be one of the most prosperous countries and have our "stuff" together. This hurricane did not come out of the blue. We had several days warning us it was coming and that the probability of "disaster" was imminent. 

There is absolutely NO excuse for dead bodies to STILL be floating in the streets of New Orleans four days later. There is no excuse for dead bodies to be laying on the sides of highways where the refugees left town and people passed by those bodies...these people have families somewhere worried and hurting over them.

Then the president decides to say this morning...that the results at this time are "unacceptable"! Four days later he is declaring this! He is the LEADER! He knew it was coming! He took a vacation the next day! (at least that is what I heard on the news!) If anyone is responsible for the "unacceptable" response results...in my opinion...it goes all the way to the top right now. Why is he JUST now flying into the area? The other day he flew OVER the area on his way back from his trip or vacation or whatever he was on. Why didn't he stop THEN to talk to people and assess the situation first hand? I have a lot of respect for him...I don't always agree with him, but he is the president. I am very disappointed in HIM at this time. Regardless of delegation of jobs and authority, he should be the one overseeing this entire disaster. He should be involved SOMEHOW in every aspect-from the looters to the gas crisis. 
It seems as if we (as in our government) were more on top of things when the unexpected Tsunami hit...and were more ready to render aid then....than we are NOW...in our own country-after a disaster for which we HAD warning!

Where IS that soap box smiley?!
I will step down now....my ranting is over.
I KNOW aid is on its way...I KNOW they are getting food and water...and that Texas especially is being very generous. But it should never have gotten to the chaos point that it is at now. JMO


----------



## pico's parent

San Antonio is going to house several thousand being flown in now. The initial 1200 are expected to be fed, given medical care, baths, clothing and advice on coping with their present homeless, jobless, horrible situation. They will be housed at KellyUSA, formerly Kelly AFB. It is a commercial business base now but there is a lot of empty space although I don't know how much of it is residential-ready.

We also have 2 schools that have been sheltering hundreds for the past 3 days and I don't know if they will be moved to Kelly or not but the number is estimated to be up to 25,000 refugees that San Antonio is going to shelter.

The WSJ today talked about how much of this disaster is man-made by development of wetlands that formerly took a lot of the energy of storm surges in it's trees and flood plains. Now there are homes and businesses there that get destroyed. It also mentioned how the 20 year lull in killer hurricanes spurred heavy development in Florida. The damage thus increases because there is more investment in vulnerable areas. 

So, what do you all think should happen? Re-build areas that never should have been built to begin with? Go back to the 19th century? It's more than my little brain can imagine. When you consider our global economy we MUST have more and better shipping ports, which means commerce and housing will be provided in those areas which means putting people and buildings increasingly in harms way. We'll pay for all this as consumers and as residents of those areas when these tragedies hit because the costs get passed along to us from insurance companies, increased costs of providing consumer goods, etc.

How many billions and billions of dollars are being re-invested over and over in these vulnerable areas? I guess we look at it as just the cost of doing business.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

U.S. Army flight surgeon Capt. Devry C. Anderson, of HHC 2-4 Aviation, 4th Infantry Division out of Fort Hood, Texas, holds a small dog named Chip after it was rescued with its owner, Friday, Sept. 2, 2005 in New Orleans. To the left and right of Anderson are victims of Hurricane Katrina peering out the windows of the Chinook as he flies to a new land zone. (AP Photo/Haraz N. Ghanbari)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Europe to send emergency oil to U.S.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Sep 2 2005, 01:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 2 2005, 01:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army flight surgeon Capt. Devry C. Anderson, of HHC 2-4 Aviation, 4th Infantry Division out of Fort Hood, Texas, holds a small dog named Chip after it was rescued with its owner, Friday, Sept. 2, 2005 in New Orleans. To the left and right of Anderson are victims of Hurricane Katrina peering out the windows of the Chinook as he flies to a new land zone. (AP Photo/Haraz N. Ghanbari)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96489*
Click to expand...

I applaud these guys compassion for animals. I saw a news report yesterday that people were boarding a bus for Houston and this little white dog (poodle I think) was running around outside the bus. They wouldn't let the owner take the dog on the bus!!!! WHY NOT?????







A policeman picked up the dog so the bus could pull away, broke my heart to see that. Only hope and pray someone takes that poor dog to safety.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96501
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!!! That dog might be the only thing that person has left!!!


----------



## saltymalty

This has turned from a national disaster to a national disgrace. 

And Kristi, you are right..it was the convention center, I just typed the Superdome instead of identifying it correctly. However, the news agencies were all reporting by Wednesday afternoon that thousands has taken shelter there...for FEMA to add insult to injury at this point is unacceptable. The city, state and Federal governments made no, or very few, plans for after the storm. The National Guard was called on alert, however, not with an adequate number of troops to help. Unfortunately, too many unites have been called into service in Iraq (but that's a whole other issue). Also, I believe, based on news reports, that no assistance was given to help get people out of the city. Unless you had the means to go, you had no choice but to stay. Now I realize that there were some idiots who stayed and disregarded the evacuation...but the vast majority of those who remained had no means other than their own feet. And where were these people directed to go at the time of evacuation? It strikes me that there was no plan. Now I can only compare this to what happened here during 9-11...within hours the state of NJ responded with a plan to ferry people here. Local hotels were opened, local hospitals alerted and local schools offered as shelters. I realize the impact was not the same as in New Orleans, but it seems to me there was no consideration given to what would happen with these people. I'm sorry to get so upset, but to me, FEMA acted with depraved indifference in this situation.


----------



## dr.jaimie

we r getting thousands of animals here in baton rouge...all the sick come to the vetschool to get treated and all the well go to the agricultural center for care there. it is amazing how everyone is pitching in and helping these guys. some r in pretty bad shape and dont have owners. i havent gone to the ag center to see all of them there yet..its hard enough for me to see all the ones at school.


----------



## Scoobydoo

This is so sad, I wonder what will become of all these displaced pets? Will they ever find their owners? Will someone offer them a home?
This would have to be the worst disaster I have ever seen, probably equal in a way to the tsunami. I go to bed and I feal guilty because I have a bed to sleep in, I eat my meals because I have food to eat, and I almost choke on every bite when I see the agony and suffering that these poor people are going through. I pray that each and every one of them can be saved and can somehow have their lives brought back to as close to normal as possible.


----------



## msmagnolia

Now that we have electricity we are shocked at the photos. We don't even recognize our coast. Additionally we are totally disgusted with the situation in New Orleans. We lived in NOLA for 4 years during John's dental school. It is such a lovely town with a character unlike any other of US city. I am disgusted by the actions of some folks but really upset at the delay in getting help to these people. 

We are going to the coast tomorrow to salvage what we can from our home and to take photos and make lists of furniture and belongings that are beyond salvage. I dread having to go and see what is left. 

Jaimie, glad you are OK and that the animals are getting the help that they need.

Susan


----------



## msmagnolia

PS Thanks again to all. We still really are low on gas in Jackson. And the coast has none. I hope this will ease up in the days to come.


----------



## k/c mom

Susan, thanks for the update. Yes, the situation in NO is just horrible. The commentators on TV are really critical of the way things have been handled. It really is hard to believe this is the U.S. I just don't understand where the leaderhip was....... ???


----------



## Laceys mom

I went to Petsmart today and thought you all would like to know that they are taking donations for the pets. When you are at the checkout they ask if you want to make a $1.00 donation. I went and loaded up on dog/cat food. We have a wonderful man here in the Cleveland area that is taking donations and is leaving on Sunday with everything that has been donated. I took 10 large bags of dog food and 10 large bags of cat food. I also purchased some litterboxes and litter. It wasn't much but I wanted to help. My thoughts and prayers are with all you wonderful people. I was told at work on Thursday that some of use might be going down there with FEMA. If I go I will gladly go but I will miss my Lacey and Spoozie.


----------



## paris'mom

I feel guilty that I care more about the animals more than the humans. These animals cannot speak, cannot express themselves, or fend for themselves. AND to take their human away or to feel abandoned is almost like the end of the world to them!

im so sad! Today I thought about buying Paris some more treats and toys, when I realized that my money need to go towards those animals in need. My little one has his humans and shelter, he's doing much better than them and have no need for those extra things right now.

I love my husband so much. I mean, we're not rich or anything, but I just found out (by checking our bank account) that he has donated $500 to ASPCA for the Katrina disaster (that's what he wrote in the note section). He didn't even tell me about it, he just did it silently and modestly. I love him more than ever for his compassion!!!! Sure that means we can't go out as much anymore for the month, and our second Maltese will need to be put on hold for a little while, but it's well worth it.

God bless all the good hearted folks here and everywhere!!!


----------



## Teddyandme

I am so saddened by the way this country is handling its "best friends". To take an animal who is part of the family away from someone who has lost every single thing in their lives is a crime and should be treated that way. When that little boy cried for his dog and they did not let him aboard the bus.... we as a nation lost an enormous chunk of our heart and soul. Not only are there study after study saying that pets help people who are sick or who are depressed or who are stressed or more, but we as a nation regard our animals as members of our families.... this is accepted and in fact is pushed in many ways...those who don't have animals are looked at like they are at least little less loving.... The injustice of saying that a person who needs the help of a shelter should love his dog less and must leave that dog or cat is a prejudice and can be described in no other terms. 

What I truly believe is that the laws of this land must change, if we are going to be a land that values our fur babies then when a catastrophe hits we cannot be expected to leave them behind. I too would not leave Teddy - it would be like letting my daughter stay behind (and before I get flak on that, yes I do have a daughter and I have been told I am a fantastic mother, so I don't value her less than others value there children, I just value Teddy as much as her). 

We are a country that declares constantly that we are a democracy and yet the majority I am sure would not expect our fur babies to fend for themselves. So, maybe this could be a catapult type event where we as a community stand up and say it is unacceptable to us that our pets our not included when we must leave our residence...I understand that mostly the poor are asked to leave the pets behind because they must use public shelters in order to survive while the more wealthy have the means to make accommodations or bring the pets along with them. This is an outrage, and it literally makes it seem as though the poor of our country do not deserve to love the same way as people of more means. 

How dare we as a nation accept this. I believe it is time that we all stand up and say that this is wrong and needs to be corrected. How are we as a nation going to make this better next time? Where do we start!!!! Do we need to start a letter writing campaign to our senators and legislators? Do we need to start going door to door? I truly want to start something so that next time tragedy strikes we are not seeing the same injustice and the same heartbreak. Todd Beamer a Hero from 9/11 said Lets Roll as he went to fight the hijackers that fateful day. We too need to fight this battle NOW before it is too late again… Lets Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 3 2005, 01:25 AM
> *I am so saddened by the way this country is handling its "best friends".  To take an animal who is part of the family away from someone who has lost every single thing in their lives is a crime and should be treated that way.  When that little boy cried for his dog and they did not let him aboard the bus.... we as a nation lost an enormous chunk of our heart and soul.  Not only are there study after study saying that pets help people who are sick or who are depressed or who are stressed or more, but we as a nation regard our animals as members of our families.... this is accepted and in fact is pushed in many ways...those who don't have animals are looked at like they are at least little less loving....  The injustice of saying that a person who needs the help of a shelter should love his dog less and must leave that dog or cat is a prejudice and can be described in no other terms.
> 
> What I truly believe is that the laws of this land must change, if we are going to be a land that values our fur babies then when a catastrophe hits we cannot be expected to leave them behind. I too would not leave Teddy - it would be like letting my daughter stay behind (and before I get flak on that, yes I do have a daughter and I have been told I am a fantastic mother, so I don't value her less than others value there children, I just value Teddy as much as her).
> 
> We are a country that declares constantly that we are a democracy and yet the majority I am sure would not expect our fur babies to fend for themselves. So, maybe this could be a catapult type event where we as a community stand up and say it is unacceptable to us that our pets our not included when we must leave our residence...I understand that mostly the poor are asked to leave the pets behind because they must use public shelters in order to survive while the more wealthy have the means to make accommodations or bring the pets along with them. This is an outrage, and it literally makes it seem as though the poor of our country do not deserve to love the same way as people of more means.
> 
> How dare we as a nation accept this. I believe it is time that we all stand up and say that this is wrong and needs to be corrected. How are we as a nation going to make this better next time? Where do we start!!!!  Do we need to start a letter writing campaign to our senators and legislators?  Do we need to start going door to door?  I truly want to start something so that next time tragedy strikes we are not seeing the same injustice and the same heartbreak.  Todd Beamer a Hero from 9/11 said Lets Roll as he went to fight the hijackers that fateful day.  We too need to fight this battle NOW before it is too late again… Lets Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96636*


[/QUOTE]


I wonder if President and Mrs. Bush would have left THEIR furbabies behind?!
They have two VERY SPOILED dogs themselves.


----------



## mimi2

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 3 2005, 09:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Teddyandme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 3 2005, 01:25 AM
> *I am so saddened by the way this country is handling its "best friends".  To take an animal who is part of the family away from someone who has lost every single thing in their lives is a crime and should be treated that way.  When that little boy cried for his dog and they did not let him aboard the bus.... we as a nation lost an enormous chunk of our heart and soul.  Not only are there study after study saying that pets help people who are sick or who are depressed or who are stressed or more, but we as a nation regard our animals as members of our families.... this is accepted and in fact is pushed in many ways...those who don't have animals are looked at like they are at least little less loving....  The injustice of saying that a person who needs the help of a shelter should love his dog less and must leave that dog or cat is a prejudice and can be described in no other terms.
> 
> What I truly believe is that the laws of this land must change, if we are going to be a land that values our fur babies then when a catastrophe hits we cannot be expected to leave them behind. I too would not leave Teddy - it would be like letting my daughter stay behind (and before I get flak on that, yes I do have a daughter and I have been told I am a fantastic mother, so I don't value her less than others value there children, I just value Teddy as much as her).
> 
> We are a country that declares constantly that we are a democracy and yet the majority I am sure would not expect our fur babies to fend for themselves. So, maybe this could be a catapult type event where we as a community stand up and say it is unacceptable to us that our pets our not included when we must leave our residence...I understand that mostly the poor are asked to leave the pets behind because they must use public shelters in order to survive while the more wealthy have the means to make accommodations or bring the pets along with them. This is an outrage, and it literally makes it seem as though the poor of our country do not deserve to love the same way as people of more means.
> 
> How dare we as a nation accept this. I believe it is time that we all stand up and say that this is wrong and needs to be corrected. How are we as a nation going to make this better next time? Where do we start!!!!  Do we need to start a letter writing campaign to our senators and legislators?  Do we need to start going door to door?  I truly want to start something so that next time tragedy strikes we are not seeing the same injustice and the same heartbreak.   Todd Beamer a Hero from 9/11 said Lets Roll as he went to fight the hijackers that fateful day.  We too need to fight this battle NOW before it is too late again… Lets Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96636*
Click to expand...


I wonder if President and Mrs. Bush would have left THEIR furbabies behind?!
They have two VERY SPOILED dogs themselves.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96671
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if the ASPCA has ever lobbied for this? If not they sure need to! Maybe we should start an email or letter writing campaign.


----------



## saltymalty

My daughter's birthday is on 9/9 and she came to us this morning and said that she didn't want anything...that we should take the money for her gifts and send them to the people who really need help. She's only going to be 12 years old. I only wish our country's leaders have as much compassion. We have taken dog food, blankets and boxes to our local ASPCA. They are sending a group down tomorrow to help with the animals.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by mimi2+Sep 3 2005, 11:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 09:00 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Teddyandme*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Sep 3 2005, 01:25 AM
> I am so saddened by the way this country is handling its "best friends".  To take an animal who is part of the family away from someone who has lost every single thing in their lives is a crime and should be treated that way.  When that little boy cried for his dog and they did not let him aboard the bus.... we as a nation lost an enormous chunk of our heart and soul.  Not only are there study after study saying that pets help people who are sick or who are depressed or who are stressed or more, but we as a nation regard our animals as members of our families.... this is accepted and in fact is pushed in many ways...those who don't have animals are looked at like they are at least little less loving....  The injustice of saying that a person who needs the help of a shelter should love his dog less and must leave that dog or cat is a prejudice and can be described in no other terms.
> 
> What I truly believe is that the laws of this land must change, if we are going to be a land that values our fur babies then when a catastrophe hits we cannot be expected to leave them behind. I too would not leave Teddy - it would be like letting my daughter stay behind (and before I get flak on that, yes I do have a daughter and I have been told I am a fantastic mother, so I don't value her less than others value there children, I just value Teddy as much as her).
> 
> We are a country that declares constantly that we are a democracy and yet the majority I am sure would not expect our fur babies to fend for themselves. So, maybe this could be a catapult type event where we as a community stand up and say it is unacceptable to us that our pets our not included when we must leave our residence...I understand that mostly the poor are asked to leave the pets behind because they must use public shelters in order to survive while the more wealthy have the means to make accommodations or bring the pets along with them. This is an outrage, and it literally makes it seem as though the poor of our country do not deserve to love the same way as people of more means.
> 
> How dare we as a nation accept this. I believe it is time that we all stand up and say that this is wrong and needs to be corrected. How are we as a nation going to make this better next time? Where do we start!!!!  Do we need to start a letter writing campaign to our senators and legislators?  Do we need to start going door to door?  I truly want to start something so that next time tragedy strikes we are not seeing the same injustice and the same heartbreak.   Todd Beamer a Hero from 9/11 said Lets Roll as he went to fight the hijackers that fateful day.  We too need to fight this battle NOW before it is too late again… Lets Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96636*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I wonder if President and Mrs. Bush would have left THEIR furbabies behind?!
> They have two VERY SPOILED dogs themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96671*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

I wonder if the ASPCA has ever lobbied for this? If not they sure need to! Maybe we should start an email or letter writing campaign.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96677
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. I'm getting very frustrated with this whole situation.























I just now heard on CNN that there were so many animals that had obviously been cared for and were trained, etc. but they were abandoned and the reporter said there was no facility set up to take them. Is that true????? If so, where in the heck is the ASPCA and HSUS ???????????


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 3 2005, 10:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 11:47 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 09:00 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Teddyandme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 3 2005, 01:25 AM
> I am so saddened by the way this country is handling its "best friends".  To take an animal who is part of the family away from someone who has lost every single thing in their lives is a crime and should be treated that way.  When that little boy cried for his dog and they did not let him aboard the bus.... we as a nation lost an enormous chunk of our heart and soul.  Not only are there study after study saying that pets help people who are sick or who are depressed or who are stressed or more, but we as a nation regard our animals as members of our families.... this is accepted and in fact is pushed in many ways...those who don't have animals are looked at like they are at least little less loving....  The injustice of saying that a person who needs the help of a shelter should love his dog less and must leave that dog or cat is a prejudice and can be described in no other terms.
> 
> What I truly believe is that the laws of this land must change, if we are going to be a land that values our fur babies then when a catastrophe hits we cannot be expected to leave them behind. I too would not leave Teddy - it would be like letting my daughter stay behind (and before I get flak on that, yes I do have a daughter and I have been told I am a fantastic mother, so I don't value her less than others value there children, I just value Teddy as much as her).
> 
> We are a country that declares constantly that we are a democracy and yet the majority I am sure would not expect our fur babies to fend for themselves. So, maybe this could be a catapult type event where we as a community stand up and say it is unacceptable to us that our pets our not included when we must leave our residence...I understand that mostly the poor are asked to leave the pets behind because they must use public shelters in order to survive while the more wealthy have the means to make accommodations or bring the pets along with them. This is an outrage, and it literally makes it seem as though the poor of our country do not deserve to love the same way as people of more means.
> 
> How dare we as a nation accept this. I believe it is time that we all stand up and say that this is wrong and needs to be corrected. How are we as a nation going to make this better next time? Where do we start!!!!  Do we need to start a letter writing campaign to our senators and legislators?  Do we need to start going door to door?  I truly want to start something so that next time tragedy strikes we are not seeing the same injustice and the same heartbreak.   Todd Beamer a Hero from 9/11 said Lets Roll as he went to fight the hijackers that fateful day.  We too need to fight this battle NOW before it is too late again… Lets Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96636
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I wonder if President and Mrs. Bush would have left THEIR furbabies behind?!
> They have two VERY SPOILED dogs themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96671
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I wonder if the ASPCA has ever lobbied for this? If not they sure need to! Maybe we should start an email or letter writing campaign.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96677
> *
Click to expand...

I agree. I'm getting very frustrated with this whole situation.
























I just now heard on CNN that there were so many animals that had obviously been cared for and were trained, etc. but they were abandoned and the reporter said there was no facility set up to take them. Is that true????? If so, where in the heck is the ASPCA and HSUS ???????????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96679
[/B][/QUOTE]


Where did you hear that? What will happen to them? Who is caring for them now?







I'd like to go get all the pets and all the children and babies. That is SO breaking my heart to think of the helpless animals and the babies that have no food, diapers, medicine, etc. -_- I still can't believe it is THIS bad right now in AMERICA.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 3 2005, 12:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 3 2005, 10:49 AM
> *
> I just now heard on CNN that there were so many animals that had obviously been cared for and were trained, etc. but they were abandoned and the reporter said there was no facility set up to take them. Is that true????? If so, where in the heck is the ASPCA and HSUS ???????????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96679*
Click to expand...

Where did you hear that? What will happen to them? Who is caring for them now?







I'd like to go get all the pets and all the children and babies. That is SO breaking my heart to think of the helpless animals and the babies that have no food, diapers, medicine, etc. -_- I still can't believe it is THIS bad right now in AMERICA.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96686
[/B][/QUOTE]

One of the field reporters on CNN reported it. They will probably repeat it throughout the day as they tend to just replay the same stories over and over...

I can hardly bear watching TV. Right now on MSNBC is the conert to raise money that was also on last night. You should watch it... it is excellent. 

Thank goodness we have TV, etc. to let us all know what the true facts are or who knows what would have happened... probably nothing would have been done if the people of the U.S. hadn't been so outraged.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 3 2005, 11:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 12:30 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Sep 3 2005, 10:49 AM
> 
> I just now heard on CNN that there were so many animals that had obviously been cared for and were trained, etc. but they were abandoned and the reporter said there was no facility set up to take them. Is that true????? If so, where in the heck is the ASPCA and HSUS ???????????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96679*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Where did you hear that? What will happen to them? Who is caring for them now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to go get all the pets and all the children and babies. That is SO breaking my heart to think of the helpless animals and the babies that have no food, diapers, medicine, etc. -_- I still can't believe it is THIS bad right now in AMERICA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96686*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

One of the field reporters on CNN reported it. They will probably repeat it throughout the day as they tend to just replay the same stories over and over...

I can hardly bear watching TV. Right now on MSNBC is the conert to raise money that was also on last night. You should watch it... it is excellent. 

Thank goodness we have TV, etc. to let us all know what the true facts are or who knows what would have happened... probably nothing would have been done if the people of the U.S. hadn't been so outraged.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96690
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah. I usually watch Fox News and last night, one of their main reporters who has been down there since the storm was coming...and Heraldo Riviera (sp?) were both reporting on the conditions of New Orleans and the late aid etc...they were so angry and in such disbelief at the situation that one was almost speechless, and the other was almost in tears from anger.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Ok, I thought this article was really good. I found it while surfing the net just now. Don't know exactly where it came from...but I could have written it myself. -_- I don't want to start a political debate...but this article pretty much sums it up for me.

_Updated 6:36 AM on Saturday, September 3, 2005 
Government failed New Orleans, coast

Robert C. Borden
Eagle Columnist


If ever there was a time for leadership in America, it was this week as New Orleans devolved into anarchy, chaos and human misery. Instead of a leader, we got George W. Bush. Too bad for New Orleans.

Americans went to bed Monday night aware of the terrible destruction brought by Hurricane Katrina. By the time we awoke the next morning, it was becoming increasingly clear that the agony was only just beginning for New Orleans. But it wasn't for another 24 hours - two days after Katrina moved ashore - that the president appeared to notice, boarding Air Force One for a low-level pass over the devastated Gulf Coast on his way back to Washington.

Perhaps, the president was too tired to notice. Raising money and avoiding war moms can be so exhausting. Perhaps, just perhaps, he really, really doesn't care about America's poor, its huddled masses.

When he got back to Washington, the best Bush could do was promise that help was on the way. But it wasn't. On Thursday, the president once again assured New Orleans that help was at hand, but it sure took its time in arriving. Not until Friday morning, four days after Katrina hit, did any significant amount of government food and water reach New Orleans.

This is odd. A flotilla of Alabama fishermen in bass boats managed to get into the city the day after the storm, offering whatever rescue they could. On Thursday, entertainer Harry Connick Jr. was able to virtually drive all the way to the city's convention center, where he moved about easily, unafraid. Tenet Healthcare System managed to send in six helicopters to evacuate sick and elderly patients from one of its hospitals - sick and elderly patients forgotten for days by our government. Members of the media moved about freely all week, sending back reports that grew more heartbreaking by the hour.

If they could do it, why couldn't our government?

As one caller to CNN asked Wednesday: This country can drop bombs with great precision on Baghdad, but can't put cases of water on an interstate overpass?

It's not like there wasn't warning of the danger to come. Meteorologists told us that, once Katrina passed over Florida, it was going to pick up intensity over the warm Gulf waters. Katrina would reach Category 4 status, possibly, probably, Category 5.

People were told to flee New Orleans and the entire Gulf Coast. That was fine, if they could. But what about the thousands of people who had no transportation, no access to ways to flee, no place to go if they did? They are the ones we watched all this week, wandering aimlessly through waist- and chest-high water that was becoming increasingly fetid, full of raw sewage, debris, rotting food and, as the week wore on, dead bodies.

Where were they going, clutching children and pets to their chests, balancing whatever they could salvage on their backs? We didn't know. They didn't know. No one was getting any information to them. No helicopters dropping information leaflets. No boats with loudspeakers directing people to help.

But then, for four unbearably long, hot days in New Orleans, no help was to be found - at least not from our government.

A president has many jobs, to be sure. But his primary role is to lead. Everything else flows from that. When Katrina hit, our president flew to California to raise money for the Republican Party. When he should have been on TV, reassuring the people suffering so that help was on the way - and ensuring that it truly was - he was on his ranch, enjoying the last days of his five-week vacation. When it became clear he could no longer hide, he returned to Washington to issue meaningless assurances, assurances that took too long to be backed by action.

Meanwhile, the wonderful people of this nation stepped in to fill the void left by our government. Locally, people overwhelmed the collection points, dropping off clothing, food, water, toiletries and items needed by those who fled the devastation to come here. Church groups and charitable organizations, emergency management personnel, city workers all banded together to do what needed to be done. Nobody worried about whether the evacuees are Republican or Democrat, white or black, young or old. They are all Americans. Indeed, we are all Americans.

God bless each and every person who donated items or money, who gave of their time and talents, who worked so hard to alleviate suffering as much as possible. Bless also those folks who did make it to New Orleans to help. We can never thank them enough.

No doubt many of our readers still hold this president in high regard, believe that he can do no wrong. To them, it is as though he walks on water.

In New Orleans, though, George Bush proved he doesn't.
_


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 3 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Ok, I thought this article was really good. I found it while surfing the net just now. Don't know exactly where it came from...but I could have written it myself. -_- I don't want to start a political debate...but this article pretty much sums it up for me.
> 
> Updated 6:36 AM on Saturday, September 3, 2005
> Government failed New Orleans, coast
> 
> Robert C. Borden
> Eagle Columnist
> 
> 
> If ever there was a time for leadership in America, it was this week as New Orleans devolved into anarchy, chaos and human misery. Instead of a leader, we got George W. Bush. Too bad for New Orleans.
> 
> Americans went to bed Monday night aware of the terrible destruction brought by Hurricane Katrina. By the time we awoke the next morning, it was becoming increasingly clear that the agony was only just beginning for New Orleans. But it wasn't for another 24 hours - two days after Katrina moved ashore - that the president appeared to notice, boarding Air Force One for a low-level pass over the devastated Gulf Coast on his way back to Washington.
> 
> Perhaps, the president was too tired to notice. Raising money and avoiding war moms can be so exhausting. Perhaps, just perhaps, he really, really doesn't care about America's poor, its huddled masses.
> 
> When he got back to Washington, the best Bush could do was promise that help was on the way. But it wasn't. On Thursday, the president once again assured New Orleans that help was at hand, but it sure took its time in arriving. Not until Friday morning, four days after Katrina hit, did any significant amount of government food and water reach New Orleans.
> 
> This is odd. A flotilla of Alabama fishermen in bass boats managed to get into the city the day after the storm, offering whatever rescue they could. On Thursday, entertainer Harry Connick Jr. was able to virtually drive all the way to the city's convention center, where he moved about easily, unafraid. Tenet Healthcare System managed to send in six helicopters to evacuate sick and elderly patients from one of its hospitals - sick and elderly patients forgotten for days by our government. Members of the media moved about freely all week, sending back reports that grew more heartbreaking by the hour.
> 
> If they could do it, why couldn't our government?
> 
> As one caller to CNN asked Wednesday: This country can drop bombs with great precision on Baghdad, but can't put cases of water on an interstate overpass?
> 
> It's not like there wasn't warning of the danger to come. Meteorologists told us that, once Katrina passed over Florida, it was going to pick up intensity over the warm Gulf waters. Katrina would reach Category 4 status, possibly, probably, Category 5.
> 
> People were told to flee New Orleans and the entire Gulf Coast. That was fine, if they could. But what about the thousands of people who had no transportation, no access to ways to flee, no place to go if they did? They are the ones we watched all this week, wandering aimlessly through waist- and chest-high water that was becoming increasingly fetid, full of raw sewage, debris, rotting food and, as the week wore on, dead bodies.
> 
> Where were they going, clutching children and pets to their chests, balancing whatever they could salvage on their backs? We didn't know. They didn't know. No one was getting any information to them. No helicopters dropping information leaflets. No boats with loudspeakers directing people to help.
> 
> But then, for four unbearably long, hot days in New Orleans, no help was to be found - at least not from our government.
> 
> A president has many jobs, to be sure. But his primary role is to lead. Everything else flows from that. When Katrina hit, our president flew to California to raise money for the Republican Party. When he should have been on TV, reassuring the people suffering so that help was on the way - and ensuring that it truly was - he was on his ranch, enjoying the last days of his five-week vacation. When it became clear he could no longer hide, he returned to Washington to issue meaningless assurances, assurances that took too long to be backed by action.
> 
> Meanwhile, the wonderful people of this nation stepped in to fill the void left by our government. Locally, people overwhelmed the collection points, dropping off clothing, food, water, toiletries and items needed by those who fled the devastation to come here. Church groups and charitable organizations, emergency management personnel, city workers all banded together to do what needed to be done. Nobody worried about whether the evacuees are Republican or Democrat, white or black, young or old. They are all Americans. Indeed, we are all Americans.
> 
> God bless each and every person who donated items or money, who gave of their time and talents, who worked so hard to alleviate suffering as much as possible. Bless also those folks who did make it to New Orleans to help. We can never thank them enough.
> 
> No doubt many of our readers still hold this president in high regard, believe that he can do no wrong. To them, it is as though he walks on water.
> 
> In New Orleans, though, George Bush proved he doesn't.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96697*


[/QUOTE]

YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!























I do think he relies a lot on his advisors and "they done him wrong", as the saying goes. Pat Buchanan on MSNBC this morning said that the Pres. was likely very angry with his staff and would be telling them so.


----------



## dr.jaimie

if you would like to read more about the animal evacuees u can go to the vet school web site: http://www.vetmed.lsu.edu/
i just heard some sad news about some pets today....i hope their families are ok


----------



## mimi2

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 3 2005, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 3 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Ok, I thought this article was really good. I found it while surfing the net just now. Don't know exactly where it came from...but I could have written it myself. -_- I don't want to start a political debate...but this article pretty much sums it up for me.
> 
> Updated 6:36 AM on Saturday, September 3, 2005
> Government failed New Orleans, coast
> 
> Robert C. Borden
> Eagle Columnist
> 
> 
> If ever there was a time for leadership in America, it was this week as New Orleans devolved into anarchy, chaos and human misery. Instead of a leader, we got George W. Bush. Too bad for New Orleans.
> 
> Americans went to bed Monday night aware of the terrible destruction brought by Hurricane Katrina. By the time we awoke the next morning, it was becoming increasingly clear that the agony was only just beginning for New Orleans. But it wasn't for another 24 hours - two days after Katrina moved ashore - that the president appeared to notice, boarding Air Force One for a low-level pass over the devastated Gulf Coast on his way back to Washington.
> 
> Perhaps, the president was too tired to notice. Raising money and avoiding war moms can be so exhausting. Perhaps, just perhaps, he really, really doesn't care about America's poor, its huddled masses.
> 
> When he got back to Washington, the best Bush could do was promise that help was on the way. But it wasn't. On Thursday, the president once again assured New Orleans that help was at hand, but it sure took its time in arriving. Not until Friday morning, four days after Katrina hit, did any significant amount of government food and water reach New Orleans.
> 
> This is odd. A flotilla of Alabama fishermen in bass boats managed to get into the city the day after the storm, offering whatever rescue they could. On Thursday, entertainer Harry Connick Jr. was able to virtually drive all the way to the city's convention center, where he moved about easily, unafraid. Tenet Healthcare System managed to send in six helicopters to evacuate sick and elderly patients from one of its hospitals - sick and elderly patients forgotten for days by our government. Members of the media moved about freely all week, sending back reports that grew more heartbreaking by the hour.
> 
> If they could do it, why couldn't our government?
> 
> As one caller to CNN asked Wednesday: This country can drop bombs with great precision on Baghdad, but can't put cases of water on an interstate overpass?
> 
> It's not like there wasn't warning of the danger to come. Meteorologists told us that, once Katrina passed over Florida, it was going to pick up intensity over the warm Gulf waters. Katrina would reach Category 4 status, possibly, probably, Category 5.
> 
> People were told to flee New Orleans and the entire Gulf Coast. That was fine, if they could. But what about the thousands of people who had no transportation, no access to ways to flee, no place to go if they did? They are the ones we watched all this week, wandering aimlessly through waist- and chest-high water that was becoming increasingly fetid, full of raw sewage, debris, rotting food and, as the week wore on, dead bodies.
> 
> Where were they going, clutching children and pets to their chests, balancing whatever they could salvage on their backs? We didn't know. They didn't know. No one was getting any information to them. No helicopters dropping information leaflets. No boats with loudspeakers directing people to help.
> 
> But then, for four unbearably long, hot days in New Orleans, no help was to be found - at least not from our government.
> 
> A president has many jobs, to be sure. But his primary role is to lead. Everything else flows from that. When Katrina hit, our president flew to California to raise money for the Republican Party. When he should have been on TV, reassuring the people suffering so that help was on the way - and ensuring that it truly was - he was on his ranch, enjoying the last days of his five-week vacation. When it became clear he could no longer hide, he returned to Washington to issue meaningless assurances, assurances that took too long to be backed by action.
> 
> Meanwhile, the wonderful people of this nation stepped in to fill the void left by our government. Locally, people overwhelmed the collection points, dropping off clothing, food, water, toiletries and items needed by those who fled the devastation to come here. Church groups and charitable organizations, emergency management personnel, city workers all banded together to do what needed to be done. Nobody worried about whether the evacuees are Republican or Democrat, white or black, young or old. They are all Americans. Indeed, we are all Americans.
> 
> God bless each and every person who donated items or money, who gave of their time and talents, who worked so hard to alleviate suffering as much as possible. Bless also those folks who did make it to New Orleans to help. We can never thank them enough.
> 
> No doubt many of our readers still hold this president in high regard, believe that he can do no wrong. To them, it is as though he walks on water.
> 
> In New Orleans, though, George Bush proved he doesn't.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96697*
Click to expand...

YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!























I do think he relies a lot on his advisors and "they done him wrong", as the saying goes. Pat Buchanan on MSNBC this morning said that the Pres. was likely very angry with his staff and would be telling them so.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96698
[/B][/QUOTE]



AMEN! 

What was the quote from Forrest Gump? "Stupid is as stupid does." I think that's very fitting for this government.
Forrest Gump


----------



## Laceys mom

I work for a local health department and I am involved in FEMA and I can tell you that pets will not be cared for. I have told my boss that if I have to come into work during an emergency Lacey and my cat are coming with me. He knows that I am serious. I have a exercise pen that is coming with me and they will be put in that along with what they will need. If they can't come I am not. He knows that I am serious and just tells me that is okay, to bring them.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Sep 3 2005, 01:36 PM
> *I work for a local health department and I am involved in FEMA and I can tell you that pets will not be cared for.  I have told my boss that if I have to come into work during an emergency Lacey and my cat are coming with me.  He knows that I am serious.  I have a exercise pen that is coming with me and they will be put in that along with what they will need.  If they can't come I am not.  He knows that I am serious and just tells me that is okay, to bring them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96701*


[/QUOTE]
the pets that are here are getting great care! i have seen it for myself.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Sep 3 2005, 01:36 PM
> *I work for a local health department and I am involved in FEMA and I can tell you that pets will not be cared for.  I have told my boss that if I have to come into work during an emergency Lacey and my cat are coming with me.  He knows that I am serious.  I have a exercise pen that is coming with me and they will be put in that along with what they will need.  If they can't come I am not.  He knows that I am serious and just tells me that is okay, to bring them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96701*


[/QUOTE]


Maybe FEMA won't necessarily care for the pets, but I have read several online reports where ASPCA people and other volunteers are going in to rescue pets that people had to leave behind, as well as strays that are wandering around because of being either left behind or displaced for whatever reason b/c of the storm. Evacuees are just having to give their information about where the pets are and what kinds of animals they will be going to get.

There was one story I read where they went in and rescued a chi that was in a kitchen sink. It had been washed up there by the flood waters, and they assumed it could not get down because it was too small.


----------



## Quincymom

Haven't had time to go through this entire thread, but taking a minute right now to say that clothing and shoes are desperately needed. Size extra large womens clothing, shoes of all sizes. Underpants as well, (but these should be new in package). Of course, there are so many needs right now, but people who got out, only have the clothes on their backs, many shoes were left behind after trudging through sewage water.
I am leaving later tonight for five days to help down there, just thought I'd pass on what was told to me. 
PS my in-laws are okay, other relatives haven't been heard from yet.


----------



## saltymalty

Tlunn, thank you for posting that article. This isn't rocket science...this is providing for basic human needs. It should not be that difficult to help these people.


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser

I posted this ASPCA news email in the Donations thread, but, here it is again for you. I've had other emails and seen reports of the activities for the animals. Not all good I fear. The groups that are qualified and equipped to deal with the enormity of this disaster, are there and are working on it. They're just not getting into New Orleans (I would imagine) quite yet because of conditions there.



> As we write this, ASPCA Southern Regional Shelter Outreach Manager Laura Lanza is busy compiling lists to help with rescues and contacting local shelters in affected areas to determine their immediate needs. Having spent 18 years as a director at Calcasieu Parish Animal Services, Laura is very familiar with the Gulf Region, and has many friends and colleagues in the area. She is serving as the ASPCA point person for calls and email inquiries about relief efforts.
> 
> We'll be checking in with Laura as she begins to receive feedback from groups, and we'll share it with you. We know how frustrating it is for those who are so faraway, watching television reports and wanting to do something to help. Please check our website for updates often--we'll keep you up-to-date on new information, progress made, and ways that you can help.
> 
> 
> Piles of pet food at the Blackham Coliseum in Lafayette.
> AUSTIN, TEXAS
> A large number of people and animals have been evacuated to Austin, where the Red Cross has set up a shelter for people at the Toney Berger Center on Highway 290. ASPCA Shelter Outreach director Karen Medicus, a former shelter director in Austin, is helping local groups coordinate efforts. Many people are calling the Red Cross, asking about shelter for their pets. They have identified a staging area for animals who may be brought here. We'll be checking with Karen for updates and pictures. For more information about efforts in Austin, email [email protected].
> 
> JACKSON, MISSISSIPPI
> Our team of veterinarians, technicians and medical staff are right now on their way to Jackson. Soon to follow them is one of our ASPCA Cares mobile veterinary clinics.
> 
> HOUSTON, TEXAS
> The Houston SPCA has been working tirelessly to help the animal victims of Hurricane Katrina, and shelter staffers have taken on a lion’s share of the recovery efforts. They are housing 275 animals evacuated from the Louisiana SPCA, and last night alone they took in 300 more animals, including pets belonging to evacuees staying in Houston-area shelters.
> 
> The ASPCA has just purchased 300 crates, which will be drop-shipped immediately to the Houston SPCA. Additionally, both PETCO and ACES (Animal Care and Equipment Services) have been helping us with donations for shelters.  PETCO sent the Houston SPCA 100 large dog crates, and ACES has contributed leashes.
> 
> 
> Your donation will go directly to help the animal victims of Hurricane Katrina. To lend your support, please click on the Donate Now button. We will keep you informed of recovery efforts on our website, ASPCA.org. Thank you for any amount you can give today.[/B]


*
Further, here is something else you might find of interest:* _WARNING! This is lengthy!_
Subject: Fwd: Hurricane Katrina Update # 7
> 
> 
>Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful gathering at Debbbie's
> house for movie night! And thanks for listening to
> me discuss the American Veterinary Medical
> Foundation (AVMF) and what we're trying to do to
> help with the animals, and therefore people (pets,
> livestock, public health issues), in the aftermath
> of Hurricane Katrina. The forwarded message below
> (and attached) is the most recent information I have
> about what help is being offered to help any animals
> involved in Hurricane Katrina. Please keep in mind
> that if you decide to give money to any
> organization, that you trust it will be spent they
> way you intended it to be spent. I'm on the Board of
> the AVMF, and the Chair of the Grants/Awards
> Committee, so you should feel confident that any
> donations to the AVMF will be spent not only towards
> response and relief efforts in the aftermath of
> Huricane Katrina, but also making sure the
> Veterinary Medical Assistant Teams (VMAT) are
> prepared for the next disaster and help states
> prepare for disasters
> that may affect them ( e.g. floods, tornadoes,
> terrorist attacks, etc.). If you could help spread
> the word about the AVMF, and ask your veterinarian
> to request from clients for the next 3 months or so
> to donate $1 (or more) to the AVMF (besides making a
> personal donation themselves), we could really start
> a grassroots campaign to help bring the efforts of
> the AVMF to the lips of everyone who cares about
> animals in times of disasters (sort of the Red Cross
> for animals, as it were). 
> 
> 
> Anna

> AVMA Disaster Update # 7
> 
> 
> 
> Event: Hurricane Katrina
> 
> Date: September 1, 2005 
> 
> Time: 11:30PM Update (Central Time) 
> 
> Situation: Damage Assessments
> 
> 
> 
> AVMA Veterinary Medical Assistance Team (VMAT)
> Update
> 
> * VMAT-1: (25 members deployed) Arrived in
> Baton Rouge Louisiana at 10:30PM 9/1/05. Mission
> Assignment approved from LA: 3 Goals: To assist
> State Veterinarian with agricultural and veterinary
> facility assessments, to assess issues at the zoo,
> to assist at animal drop-off locations once
> established. 
> * VMAT-2 (21 members deployed) Kessler AFB in
> Mississippi, will likely be stationed Biloxi, MS.
> * VMAT-3 (25 members deployed) Have arrived in
> Jackson, MS with a state mission assignment to do
> initial assessments in MS. 
> * VMAT-5: (25 members deployed) Moved into
> Baton Rouge, Louisiana today. Will start assessments
> first thing in the morning with VMAT-1.
> 
> Under the direction of the State Veterinarian, the
> VMATs will begin with overall assessments of
> veterinary facilities, animal issues, and public
> health issues starting on 9/2/05. 
> 
> The VMAT efforts are made possible from an annual
> grant from the American Veterinary Medical
> Foundation (AVMF). Please help support the VMAT
> program by donating to www.avmf.org <
> http://www.avmf.org/> or calling 800-248-2862 ext.
> 6689.
> 
> The United States Department of Agriculture, Animal
> and Plant Inspection Service (USDA/APHIS) is looking
> for volunteers to assist in Hurricane Katrina
> recovery efforts and assistance in future natural
> and animal disease emergencies. Please send an email
> to [email protected]
> <mailto:[email protected]> with the
> subject line "New NAHERC Volunteer" for more
> information on how you can get involved. Please do
> not send your requests to volunteer to Dr. Cindy
> Lovern, please contact the email address above
> instead. 
> 
> Remember AVMA has the disaster preparedness booklet
> Saving the Whole Family available at
> http://www.avma.org/disaster/saving_family.asp. Full
> text available for free from the Web site. 
> 
> Other Reports:
> 
> Alabama - reports of veterinary facility damage in
> the state have been minor.not aware of any rescue
> efforts in the state. One area of need in the state
> is the number of refugees (and their pets) from MS
> and LA that are in need of care and services. Many
> veterinary hospitals in Alabama are housing animals
> for the displaced residents of MS and LA. In past
> disasters this was normally a short term situation. 
> As many of these people now have no home to go back
> to, the Alabama VMA is looking at long term care for
> the pets and for the people. Assistance in the form
> of financial contributions to the Alabama Veterinary
> Medical Foundation ( P.O. Box 3514, Montgomery, AL
> 36109) marked for "disaster relief" can be used to
> help offset some of the cost of care and housing
> costs for these pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi VMA and Board of Veterinary Medicine--
> South of I-20 many animal clinics and hospitals have
> likely suffered considerable damage. Phone service
> to the area is poor right now. 
> 
> Texas Veterinary Medical Association
> 
> The Texas Veterinary Medical Foundation has
> established a fund to support animal care and rescue
> efforts and to help restore veterinary services in
> the hurricane impacted areas. 
> 
> TVMA has also set up an Internet based matching
> service to match DVMs displaced by the disaster with
> Texas clinics that are willing to employ them on a
> short-term basis. Doctors not licensed to practice
> in Texas must contact our State Board of Veterinary
> Examiners and apply for a "Provisional" license. 
> The cost of this license is $255, but Pfizer has
> agreed to pay this cost for the first 100 doctors to
> apply in the next 90 days. Information on either of
> these programs is available at (800) 489-7347 or
> www.tvma.org <http://www.tvma.org/> .
> 
> 8/31/05 8:39 P.M. - EDWARDSVILLE, Ill. (AP) -
> 
> The Louisiana Veterinary Medical Association is
> currently accepting pets at the Blackham Coliseum in
> Lafayette, LSU in Shreveport, the Monroe Civic
> Center for small animals and the Ike Hamilton Center
> for large animals in Monroe. 
> 
> Pets are also being accepted at the Farmer's Market
> in Alexandria, and the LSU Agriculture Center at
> Parker Coliseum in Baton Rouge. From WWLTV New
> Orleans news blog.... http://www.wwltv.com/ 
> 
> 

> 
> 
> 
> The Humane Society of the United States - Situation
> Report
> Date/Time: September 1, 2005, 11:00 AM
> Event: Hurricane Katrina
> Location: Mississippi and Louisiana
> 
> Mississippi:
> 
> Working with the Mississippi State Veterinarian's
> Office the HSUS DART gathered resources Tuesday and
> Wednesday in Jackson (MS). Their first task was
> developing the pet-friendly shelter and emergency
> animal shelter, currently with approximately 80
> animals, at the Coliseum in Jackson and establishing
> the basis for taking in many more animals from the
> surrounding area. 
> 
> This morning seven DART field teams left to conduct
> damage and needs assessments from Jackson south to
> Hattiesburg area, and to provide help as they find
> needs.
> 
> The HSUS team includes about 35 trained responders
> and 8-10 vehicles (plus trailers and RVs), including
> the HSUS Disaster Response Unit (truck & trailer),
> and members from the Okaloosa (FL) DART, Sumter
> County (FL) DART, Humane Society of Missouri , Day's
> End Farm Horse Rescue (MD), and others. Team
> capabilities include companion animals, horses,
> livestock, and wildlife. 
> 
> The team leaders are pushing very hard to get help
> to Gulfport, but at this time Route 49 is open only
> to state-authorized emergency vehicles.
> 
> An HSUS DART member who lives in Gulfport and
> reports to us daily has told us that the Humane
> Society of Southern Mississippi (HESS) shelter has
> withstood major destruction. Early reports that the
> animals had been evacuated from this shelter were
> incorrect. In fact, many of the animals appeared to
> have perished, though some were able to float free.
> Reports are that people in Gulfport are leaving more
> animals at the shelter. Our team is pressing to
> bring relief there. Security is apparently still an 
> issue in these areas of Southern Mississippi, even
> delaying some government response.
> 
> Louisiana:
> 
> Thousands of people being evacuated from the New
> Orleans Superdome are arriving in Houston to be
> sheltered in the Astrodome. The Houston SPCA is
> arranging sheltering for the pets of people who are
> staying in Houston area shelters and are preparing
> for the influx of more animals. HSUS volunteers are
> helping transport animals from the Astrodome to the
> temporary shelter, which will be fully operational
> by Friday. The HSUS Southwest Regional Office has
> been contact with the state veterinarian and is
> working closely with the Louisiana SPCA. Here is
> information that the Louisiana SPCA has sent out: 
> 
> For people with pets who are currently evacuating
> New Orleans, the LA/SPCA will transport animals from
> pick-up points in New Orleans to a temporary
> facility outside Baton Rouge. The pick-up points
> have not yet been determined and are being
> coordinated with the agency charged with
> transporting people from New Orleans to other areas.
> Once the shelter is full, animals will be moved to
> temporary shelters in other areas of Louisiana and
> Texas. 
> 
> For confined pets still in the disaster area,
> beginning on September 1, 2005, residents who left
> pets in their homes may call a hot line to leave
> information about the number of animals, species,
> and their confined location. As soon as the hotline
> number is obtained, we will advise the media. 
> 
> A regional donation center is being established; the
> media will be advised of the address once
> determined.
> 
> For more information on disaster preparedness,
> training, and response for animals for individuals,
> animal facilities, and communities, or to support
> our efforts, please refers to www.hsus.org/disaster.
> 
> To donate to support our disaster relief efforts,
> please visit www.hsus.org or call 1-800-HUMANE-1
> (1-800-486-2631). 
> 
>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy S. Lovern, DVM, MS
> 
> Assistant Director, Scientific Activities
> 
> 847-285-6632 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> -- 
> Anna M. van Heeckeren
> [email protected] (work)
> [email protected] (personal)
> 216-368-0008 (Office)
> 216-368-4223 (FAX)
> 216-219-2025 (Cell)
> 440-605-9544 (Home) 
> 
>


----------



## MalteseJane

There are 15,000 people in the Astrodome. They opened Reliant Arena and Reliant Center to house some more and George Brown Convention Center should open any time now to accept some more. 



> Welcome to Dome City. Population : 15,000, big enough for its own newly created ZIP code : 77230.
> It's a city where thousands of evacuees displaced by Hurricane Katrina eat, sleep, seek medical treatment and pray. It has its own police forece - 160 officers cobbled together from several law enforcement agencies. It has thousands of phone lines, both land and cellular.[/B]





> The SPCA here is already housing hundreds of pets left homeless in Katrina's wake.
> When the golden retriever mix named Precious arrived at the Astrodome on Friday with her New Orleans owner, the 5 year old dog promptly joined hundreds of other hurricane weary pets at a Houston animal shelter.
> The dog who rode to Houston on a bus with her owner after the two swam, on and off, for two days to escape their flooded home, wasn't allowed into the landmark arena.
> But workers with the Houston Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals were on hand to offer Precious and other homeless pets shelter at their crowded facility at 900 Portway Drive.
> "The woman was so happy that she was able to find a place to take care of her baby while she took care of herself" said SPCA spokeswoman Alice Sarmiento. "These are people who love their pets so much they risked life and limb to get them here."
> The Houston SPCA was sheltering about 400 animals displaced by Hurricane Katrina on Friday and expected about 300 more from Louisiana by late evening.
> At the Houston Humane Society, spokeswoman Courtney Frank said her facility was busy adding temporary shelter space to house a continuing influx.
> "We are expecting a glut," adding that as of Friday afternoon, all the animals at that facility had been surrendered by their owners and would be put up for adoption.[/B]


And this heartwrenching story from the Associated Press :


> a police officer took one dog from a little boy who cried "Snowball, Snowball!" until he vomited. The policeman told a reporter he didn't know what would happen to the dog.[/B]


I have been disgusted with this administration from the day it came to power. I am NOT a Democrat. I don't belong to any Party. When I vote I vote for the person not the party. This President wanted us to believe he is the best choice to keep us from Terrorists and protect us. Too bad too many people believed him. This is a Hurricane that we had warning about even before it hit. I not even want to think about how this Administration would cope with a Terrorist attack on a major city. And a terrorist attack comes with no warning.


----------



## MalteseJane

Jaimie where are your grand-parents ? Have they evacuated now ? Are they alright ?


----------



## dr.jaimie

they r my hubby's grandparents...they r still there in new orleans. getting free MREs and water from SAMs everyday...they really impress me. i think my MIL will try to bring the grandmother with them when they come back from neworleans on monday


----------



## charmypoo

I am happy to hear everyone is safe. I am sorry for your loss but just really grateful that we are all safe.


----------



## mimi2

Article from the BBC News UK Edition

Last Updated: Saturday, 3 September 2005, 08:43 GMT 09:43 UK 

New Orleans crisis shames Americans
By Matt Wells 
BBC News, Los Angeles

At the end of an unforgettable week, one broadcaster on Friday bitterly encapsulated the sense of burning shame and anger that many American citizens are feeling.

Flood victims were left virtually to their own devices for days

The only difference between the chaos of New Orleans and a Third World disaster operation, he said, was that a foreign dictator would have responded better.

It has been a profoundly shocking experience for many across this vast country who, for the large part, believe the home-spun myth about the invulnerability of the American Dream.

The party in power in Washington is always happy to convey the impression of 50 states moving forward together in social and economic harmony towards a bigger and better America.

That is what presidential campaigning is all about.

But what the devastating consequences of Katrina have shown - along with the response to it - is that for too long now, the fabric of this complex and overstretched country, especially in states like Louisiana and Mississippi, has been neglected and ignored.

Borrowed time

The fitting metaphors relating to the New Orleans debacle are almost too numerous to mention.

First there was an extraordinary complacency, mixed together with what seemed like over-reaction, before the storm.


The city's hurricane shelters grew increasingly filthy and crime-ridden

A genuinely heroic mayor orders a total evacuation of the city the day before Katrina arrives, knowing that for decades now, New Orleans has been living on borrowed time.

The National Guard and federal emergency personnel stay tucked up at home.

The havoc of Katrina had been predicted countless times on a local and federal level - even to the point where it was acknowledged that tens of thousands of the poorest residents would not be able to leave the city in advance.

No official plan was ever put in place for them.

Abandoned to the elements

The famous levees that were breached could have been strengthened and raised at what now seems like a trifling cost of a few billion dollars.

The Bush administration, together with Congress, cut the budgets for flood protection and army engineers, while local politicians failed to generate any enthusiasm for local tax increases.


Too often in the so-called "New South", they still look positively 19th Century 

New Orleans partied-on just hoping for the best, abandoned by anyone in national authority who could have put the money into really protecting the city.

Meanwhile, the poorest were similarly abandoned, as the horrifying images and stories from the Superdome and Convention Center prove.

The truth was simple and apparent to all. If journalists were there with cameras beaming the suffering live across America, where were the officers and troops?

The neglect that meant it took five days to get water, food, and medical care to thousands of mainly orderly African-American citizens desperately sheltering in huge downtown buildings of their native city, has been going on historically, for as long as the inadequate levees have been there.

Divided city

I should make a confession at this point: I have been to New Orleans on assignment three times in as many years, and I was smitten by the Big Easy, with its unique charms and temperament.

But behind the elegant intoxicants of the French Quarter, it was clearly a city grotesquely divided on several levels. It has twice the national average poverty rate.

The government approach to such deprivation looked more like thoughtless containment than anything else.


It will be many weeks before the flood waters are cleared

The nightly shootings and drugs-related homicides of recent years pointed to a small but vicious culture of largely black-on-black crime that everyone knew existed, but no-one seemed to have any real answers for.

Again, no-one wanted to pick up the bill or deal with the realities of race relations in the 21st Century.

Too often in the so-called "New South", they still look positively 19th Century.

"Shoot the looters" is good rhetoric, but no lasting solution.

Uneasy paradox

It is astonishing to me that so many Americans seem shocked by the existence of such concentrated poverty and social neglect in their own country.

In the workout room of the condo where I am currently staying in the affluent LA neighbourhood of Santa Monica, an executive and his personal trainer ignored the anguished television reports blaring above their heads on Friday evening.

Either they did not care, or it was somehow too painful to discuss.

When President Bush told "Good Morning America" on Thursday morning that nobody could have "anticipated" the breach of the New Orleans levees, it pointed to not only a remote leader in denial, but a whole political class.

The uneasy paradox which so many live with in this country - of being first-and-foremost rugged individuals, out to plunder what they can and paying as little tax as they can get away with, while at the same time believing that America is a robust, model society - has reached a crisis point this week.

Will there be real investment, or just more buck-passing between federal agencies and states?

The country has to choose whether it wants to rebuild the levees and destroyed communities, with no expense spared for the future - or once again brush off that responsibility, and blame the other guy.


----------



## Teddyandme

I saw a picture in this weeks People magazine of a black pomeranian with its 58 year old owner, where she told the story of how they both were handling this...how they went into the closet until the flood waters made it impossible to stay. The pom was sitting right by her as I imagine Teddy would if this had happened to us. 

Which makes me even more determined to start a letter campaign to our lawmakers to change the law to allow those evacuating to shelters able to save the pets they have as well. Even if they are seperated into seperate quarters, they will be able to reunite once on more solid footing. 

I hope to have something together by Monday for review and then I truly hope ...to start the campaign so next time we will not see precious little ones on the side of the road too afraid to take water from a stranger (I saw this on MSNBC this morning, from a beautiful cocker spaniel and it truly broke my heart).


----------



## msmagnolia

I have some random thoughts for this thread. 

I can watch and listen to the hurricane/flood news, but I can't stand to hear about the animals. I heard that story about the little white dog yesterday and it made me ill. The should be shelters that allow animals. You all know that I am worried about my maid. The reason that she could not leave is that she has no car. The reason that I KNOW that she didn't go to a shelter is that she has 2 dogs that mean everything to her. I know that she wouldn't have left them. I can see from the aerial views that her house is gone. Her area was the hardest hit area in Biloxi. She might have gone to a shelter if her dogs could go. I am so worried about her. I told her repeatedly that we would come and get her if she needed us, but she never called and we left for Jackson. Where is she? I just want to know something.

I have been very dissatisfied by the govt's response to the crisis, especially in NOLA. I lived in New Orleans from 1979-1983 and it was understood that the city had a significant problem with the levees. This is not old news. Is it the fault of the Army Corps of Engineers? I don't know but I would look there first. Back when it was time to vote I went on the record against Bush. I have not changed my mind. 

Today we went to our house in Gulfport. I am not calling it my home because it isn't anymore. It is a very sad thing to go into something that has been that devastated. The exterior of the house looked pretty good, but the water had really ruined the interior. We went to salvage what we could but quickly lost interest in anything there. It is stinky and nasty and gross. I will have to continue to get some stuff out, but without water and electricity I can't even wash stuff off. There is a part of me that wishes the hurricane would have just washed it all away. I feel obligated to try and salvage what I can, but at this point I don't even care anymore. When we moved to that house I put all of my photographs and videos of the kids, etc. at my mother's house. I have limited storage at my house, so all of the papers from schools, American Girls Dolls and other mementos were either stored at my storage building, or were in Mom's attic. Thank goodness.

We noticed lots of convoys heading to MS for relief. We saw food lines that weren't too long for food, ice and water. Mississippians are trying to help each other and I am proud of them! I don't want to minimize this hurricane in any way, but feel it only fair to point out that the news is showing the worst of the worst. And the beach is awful. We went down to the beach on the road that I use to go and pick up my maid. The entire shopping center is a pile of rubble. They were taking someone out of the area in a body bag when we were there. You can see the surge line. What is on or south of the surge line is decimated. Above it is pretty much fine except for roof or tree damage. The difference is amazing. There are neighborhoods that look good, except for the extraordinary tree debris in the yards. This gives me hope that the coast will at least begin to resume life when power and water are restored. My parents have phone service and the electric crews were everywhere. Many, many roofs were damaged but the whole area is not necessarily what you are seeing on TV. My street looks like a slum. All the areas on the water are messed up. Very sad,but at least we are alive.

Sorry for the rambling. This forum has been so helpful to me.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 4 2005, 12:16 AM
> *I saw a picture in this weeks People magazine of a black pomeranian with its 58 year old owner, where she told the story of how they both were handling this...how they went into the closet until the flood waters made it impossible to stay.  The pom was sitting right by her as I imagine Teddy would if this had happened to us.
> 
> Which makes me even more determined to start a letter campaign to our lawmakers to change the law to allow those evacuating to shelters able to save the pets they have as well.  Even if they are seperated into seperate quarters, they will be able to reunite once on more solid footing.
> 
> I hope to have something together by Monday for review and then I truly hope ...to start the campaign so next time we will not see precious little ones on the side of the road too afraid to take water from a stranger (I saw this on MSNBC this morning, from a beautiful cocker spaniel and it truly broke my heart).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96777*


[/QUOTE]

Good for you!! Yes... it is awful to make people leave their pets.... I think most of us would be grief stricken beyond words if we had to do that... and someone would have to have a gun to my head for me to do that........


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Sep 4 2005, 12:43 AM
> *I have some random thoughts for this thread.*


Gosh, Susan, I just can't imagine what you've been through. Thank goodness you and your family are safe and sound. I sure hope you hear some good news about your maid.


----------



## mimi2

I found this article from Scientific American.com, it is very long but a very good read and will help people understand what must be done to fix the problem and the reasons it hasn't been done. I hope people will read this and then contact their congress people and senators and get the ball rolling. 

To put it into perspective, the cost of this project is the same price we pay every 2 weeks in Iraq.

Drowning New Orleans


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 4 2005, 10:52 AM
> *To put it into perspective, the cost of this project is the same price we pay every 2 weeks in Iraq.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96821*


[/QUOTE]








wow..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Susan, 
I am so sorry about your house. I can't even imagine the frustration and hopelessness you must feel in trying to attack the mess ahead of you. I would probably feel the same about wishing it had all been washed away and given the opportunity to just start over. Maybe the task won't seem so daunting once water and electricity are restored to your area.
I sure hope your maid is ok. I will continue to keep her and your family in my prayers.

As far as the president and the rest of the government goes...I am ashamed. Ashamed to say that this kind of atrocity happened in America. They interviewed people from all over the world this morning...and they were shocked also. One even commented about how we were able to jump into Iraq at the drop of a hat, but weren't able to prepare our own people for a hurricane we saw coming. 

I feel nothing but disgust for President Bush right now. He hasn't been high on my list for some time...but I have continued to respect him and his position...but not at this moment. The denial and lies that he are telling are unacceptable. I read that he is even trying to deny he knew anything about the levees being able to fail...right after I read somewhere else that HE is the one that took money from Army Corp of Engineers in the area and the levee work....when people were begging him to let them fix the levees the way they needed to be fixed. He knew about the levees, the 100's of meteorologists reporting that Katrina was coming knew about the levees and the potential disaster that would occur with that level of a hurricane. How dare he pretend (lie) that he didn't know about it.









Our small town is receiving at least 20 families of evacuees....and 1000 more people are to be cared for in another part of our county. I just pray that the people around here can treat them with the kindness and dignity that they deserved, but were NOT afforded in the first few days after this disaster. I want to apologize profusely to them for what was NOT done for them. 

To sum up my soap-box ranting...I guess I feel like this...(if I can put it into words)
This hurricane in itself was enough sadness and tragedy. The lack of action by our government only made a terrible situation deplorable. Not only will these poor people have the memories of riding out the hurricane and losing everything to their name...but they also must live with the memories of the awful conditions they were forced to endure in the aftermath. Conditions and memories that could have been avoided...should have been avoided at all costs. Some of these people will be scarred emotionally forever by what they had to see and endure. THAT breaks my heart.


----------



## k/c mom

Well said, Tlunn and just think of the people who died... not from the Hurricane itself but from not having insulin or dialysis or food or water.... Just senseless.... 

There was a professor from LSU on either CNN or MSNBC last night saying that representatives from FEMA, White House, etc. were at LSU at a simulation of a disaster in New Orleans and there was a survey done and it was predicted how many people would not be able to get out. They had discussed all aspects of what could happen and he said he gave them a CD to take back that had all the information on it. The representatives probably took the CD and put it in a drawer when they got back to work. So the gov't can't pretend it was not expected or a surprise. Unless they slept through the conference.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I want Jamie, Susan and Faye to know how glad I am that they are safe. It breaks my heart to see so many people hurting. I am so far from all that is going on, but my heart feels the pain. Susan I am sorry you have lost your things, it must be so hard to walk into what once was your home and see everything ruined. I am glad that you are safe. I worry about your maid, what is her name? I am wondering if there might be a sight on the internet that you might beable to go to, maybe they have names of those that are safe.I wish you the best, please keep posting, it helps me to know what you need prayer for. Jamie, It must be so stressful to have so many staying with you. Hopefully they will find housing soon. I wish I could help you in some way, sounds like all your family is safe and well. I worry alittle about your grandparents, they need to leave their home and go where it is safe. It must be so hard for them to leave, they probaly feel safe in their home,but really need for someone to just help them to understand that they will not beable to stay there. My heart goes out to you. Faye, I am glad to hear you are safe, I hope your electricty will be on soon. To my SM family I want all of you to know how blessed I am to have all of you. You have big hearts and really care for one another.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Sep 4 2005, 12:43 AM
> *I have some random thoughts for this thread.
> 
> I can watch and listen to the hurricane/flood news, but I can't stand to hear about the animals.  I heard that story about the little white dog yesterday and it made me ill.  The should be shelters that allow animals.  You all know that I am worried about my maid.  The reason that she could not leave is that she has no car.  The reason that I KNOW that she didn't go to a shelter is that she has 2 dogs that mean everything to her.  I know that she wouldn't have left them.  I can see from the aerial views that her house is gone.  Her area was the hardest hit area in Biloxi.  She might have gone to a shelter if her dogs could go.  I am so worried about her.  I told her repeatedly that we would come and get her if she needed us, but she never called and we left for Jackson.  Where is she?  I just want to know something.
> 
> I have been very dissatisfied by the govt's response to the crisis, especially in NOLA.  I lived in New Orleans from 1979-1983 and it was understood that the city had a significant problem with the levees.  This is not old news.  Is it the fault of the Army Corps of Engineers?  I don't know but I would look there first.  Back when it was time to vote I went on the record against Bush.  I have not changed my mind.
> 
> Today we went to our house in Gulfport.  I am not calling it my home because it isn't anymore.  It is a very sad thing to go into something that has been that devastated.  The exterior of the house looked pretty good, but the water had really ruined the interior.  We went to salvage what we could but quickly lost interest in anything there.  It is stinky and nasty and gross.  I will have to continue to get some stuff out, but without water and electricity I can't even wash stuff off.  There is a part of me that wishes the hurricane would have just washed it all away.  I feel obligated to try and salvage what I can, but at this point I don't even care anymore.  When we moved to that house I put all of my photographs and videos of the kids, etc. at my mother's house.  I have limited storage at my house, so all of the papers from schools, American Girls Dolls and other mementos were either stored at my storage building, or were in Mom's attic.  Thank goodness.
> 
> We noticed lots of convoys heading to MS for relief.  We saw food lines that weren't too long for food, ice and water.  Mississippians are trying to help each other and I am proud of them!  I don't want to minimize this hurricane in any way, but feel it only fair to point out that the news is showing the worst of the worst.  And the beach is awful.  We went down to the beach on the road that I use to go and pick up my maid.  The entire shopping center is a pile of rubble.  They were taking someone out of the area in a body bag when we were there.  You can see the surge line.  What is on or south of the surge line is decimated.  Above it is pretty much fine except for roof or tree damage.  The difference is amazing.  There are neighborhoods that look good, except for the extraordinary tree debris in the yards.  This gives me hope that the coast will at least begin to resume life when power and water are restored.  My parents have phone service and the electric crews were everywhere.  Many, many roofs were damaged but the whole area is not necessarily what you are seeing on TV.  My street looks like a slum.  All the areas on the water are messed up.  Very sad,but at least we are alive.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling.  This forum has been so helpful to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96780*


[/QUOTE]
Susan, we just found out that another dear friend who happens to live in Gulfport also lost his home. I just cannot imagine the the pain everyone must be experiencing. I am just sick to my stomach reading of these horrible tales of inhumanity. When did we cease being a nation that cares for those in need? The more I read, the more disgusted I become. While I know now is not the time to play politics, someone must be blamed for the lack of response. To me it is criminal. It boggles my mind that the President didn't stop on Wednesday...he should have set up a command post at the military installation in MS and he should have acted like a commander in chief. And the director of FEMA...did you all know what he did before he was FEMA head? He was a $$$ contributor to Bush's reelection and he was the head of the harness (trotters) racing horse association! Tell me, how does that make you qualified to run FEMA?


----------



## msmagnolia

Saltymalty....a story for you. My dad worked his whole career as an entomologist with the USDA. His dept was APHIS. He was a biology major in college and started as a GS-3. He worked his way up, moving us from pillar to post, to eventually become the administrator the for APHIS, based in DC with a big, beautiful office on the Mall. He threw in the towel and retired at 51 because he just couldn't stomach the administration changes. It was the Reagan administration that finally did him in. They brought in friends who had worked on the campaign, but knew absolutely NOTHING about what they were doing. My dad spent all of his time lobbying on Capitol Hill for money to run the organization. My dad traveled like a maniac and never even would use a government pen at home. I know that there are honest, hardworking govt employees because I lived with one. 

Your mention of the FEMA guy sounds just like the stories that my dad tells. It is criminal! (You can't tell I'm a democrat, now can you? LOL)

A happy thought - power is on in my parent's neighborhood! Less than a week after the worst storm in US history more than half of the people in south Mississippi have power and water. MS Power has 7000 people out there connecting lines. And the phone lines are mostly all back. Isn't that fantastic? It is a triumph beyond belief. We are going back on Tuesday since we have a place to stay. We'll stay a few days and work, work, work. I just want to share my pride in the people of my state and the people who are helping my state. The loss of casino revenue is going to be devastating, but I know that we will be able to rise above this disaster.

Thoughtful note....my friend has been using her precious gas to drive around to shelters searching for my maid. No luck. This woman has a special past. She grew up in Newport Beach, CA. She is obviously educated because she sends me thank you notes for everything and has beautiful handwriting and uses perfect English. She mentions going to college. Somewhere along the way she fell on hard times. She mentioned to me a few months ago that her sister might come for a visit this summer. I said that summer was the worst time to come to South MS, but she replied that her sister had to come in the summer because she is a Professor at Pitt!!!!! Do you think I could contact the University and try and find the sister? I don't even know her name. My next door neighbor owns the funeral home where the bodies are being housed but I don't have a photo of her. I just feel like I should be doing something to try and locate her. She is my first thought when I wake and my last thought when I go to bed. I have accounted for all my other friends. And yes, she works for me, but she is still my friend. 

I am dreading the coming weeks, but my house is insignificant in the big picture. At least we had insurance and can rebuild. You can not believe the people who had no flood insurance because they felt that they were high enough to never flood or because they weren't in the flood zone. It is so sad.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Susan I do hope you get some good news very soon about your maid. I am so sorry you have lost your home and I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now but rest assured my heart goes out to you and your family and I pray that you have the strength to begin again, it must be so difficult for you all down there right now.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Sep 4 2005, 10:45 PM
> *You can't tell I'm a democrat, now can you? LOL<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96932*


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

My husband and I are both die hard democrats!!! We have yet to see any decisions that Bush made that we agree with. 

I am so sorry about your home. How are your daughters doing? I hope you hear something about your maid soon.

Olga


----------



## k/c mom

Susan, your post brought tears to my eyes..... I am glad that things are going as well as can be expected, except for your maid being missing.







I'm glad you have your parents there and can live with them and can rebuild. 

I am glued to the TV and I'm glad to see some of the "happy ending" stories being shown.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 5 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Susan, your post brought tears to my eyes..... I am glad that things are going as well as can be expected, except for your maid being missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have your parents there and can live with them and can rebuild.
> 
> I am glued to the TV and I'm glad to see some of the "happy ending" stories being shown.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96950*


[/QUOTE]

Did you see the great story about David Perez, a businessman in California, using his own money to bring people to San Diego and he also brought supplies to New Orleans (food, water, etc) all with his own money? He rented a plane and even allowed people to bring their pets on the plane!!! I almost cried, I was so touched!! Just amazing.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by okw+Sep 5 2005, 10:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 5 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Susan, your post brought tears to my eyes..... I am glad that things are going as well as can be expected, except for your maid being missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have your parents there and can live with them and can rebuild.
> 
> I am glued to the TV and I'm glad to see some of the "happy ending" stories being shown.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96950*
Click to expand...

Did you see the great story about David Perez, a businessman in California, using his own money to bring people to San Diego and he also brought supplies to New Orleans (food, water, etc) all with his own money? He rented a plane and even allowed people to bring their pets on the plane!!! I almost cried, I was so touched!! Just amazing.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96953
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I didn't see that story but that is wonderful. All through this I kept wishing I was a "zillionaire" so I could rent a fleet of tractor trailers and bring in food, water, diapers, etc. But what he did was better than that...he got them out.... What a great story!!!


----------



## Dixie_Sapper

I know I am not very active here, but just want to let everyone know my family and I are all ok. Very little damage to our mobile homes in Pearl River county. One son stayed during the storm at a friends so I just HAD to go back and make sure he was ok. He was and we left again leaving my youngest son and my father, brother and his children there. I can't handle the heat with no power. We are in SE AR at the present time. I will most likely stay here for awhile longer.

Take care everyone. 
Melinda and a pitifully matted Sapper from wearing a harness too long.

P.S. I am in a hotel room trying to work out his matts. Am considering finding a groomer here if possible and letting them work on him.


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 4 2005, 06:10 PM
> *OMG!  Just saw this on cnn.com.  Be warned, you will need tissues while reading this and be ready to be heartbroken and outraged!  There must be SOMETHING we can do as a nation to prevent this in the future.  I truly believe we are all judged on how we care for our weakest and helpless members and I do included animals in the group.
> 
> EVACUEES ANGUISHED AT LEAVING PETS BEHIND
> 
> ATLANTA, Georgia (AP) -- As Valerie Bennett was evacuated from a New Orleans hospital, rescuers told her there was no room in the boat for her dogs.
> 
> She pleaded. "I offered him my wedding ring and my mom's wedding ring," the 34-year-old nurse recalled Saturday.
> 
> They wouldn't budge. She and her husband could bring only one item, and they already had a plastic tub containing the medicines her husband, a liver transplant recipient, needed to survive.
> 
> Such emotional scenes were repeated perhaps thousands of times along the Gulf Coast last week as pet owners were forced to abandon their animals in the midst of evacuation.
> 
> In one example reported last week by The Associated Press, a police officer took a dog from one little boy waiting to get on a bus in New Orleans. "Snowball! Snowball!" the boy cried until he vomited. The policeman told a reporter he didn't know what would happen to the dog.
> 
> At the hospital, a doctor euthanized some animals at the request of their owners, who feared they would be abandoned and starve to death. He set up a small gas chamber out of a plastic-wrapped dog kennel.
> 
> "The bigger dogs were fighting it. Fighting the gas. It took them longer. When I saw  that, I said, 'I can't do it,' " said Bennett's husband, Lorne.
> 
> Valerie Bennett left her dogs with the anesthesiologist, who promised to care for about 30 staff members' pets on the roof of the hospital, Lindy Boggs Medical Center.
> 
> "He said he'd stay there as long as he possibly could," Valerie Bennett recalled, speaking from her husband's bedside at Atlanta's Emory University Hospital.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, she said she saw a posting on a Web site called petfinder.com that said the anesthesiologist was still caring for the animals.
> 
> Louisiana State Treasurer John Kennedy, who was helping with relief efforts Saturday, said some evacuees refused to leave without their pets.
> 
> "One woman told me 'I've lost my house, my job, my car and I am not turning my dog loose to starve,' " Kennedy said.
> 
> Kennedy said he persuaded refugees to get on the bus by telling them he would have the animals taken to an exhibition center.
> 
> The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals picked up two cats and 15 dogs, including one Kennedy found tied up beneath the overpass next to an unopened can of dog food with a sign that read, "Please take care of my dog, his name is Chucky."
> 
> The fate of pets is a huge but underappreciated cause of anguish for storm survivors, said Richard Garfield, professor of international clinical nursing at New York's Columbia University.
> 
> "People in shelters are worried about 'Did Fluffy get out?' " he said. "It's very distressing for people, wondering if their pets are isolated or starving."
> 
> The Bennetts had four animals, including two beloved dogs.
> 
> They moved to Slidell, Louisiana, in July when Valerie took a job at an organ transplant institute connected to Lindy Boggs. Lorne, a former paramedic, is disabled since undergoing a liver transplant in 2001.
> 
> On Saturday, as Hurricane Katrina approached, both went to the hospital to help and took all four animals with them.
> 
> They fed their guinea pig and left it in its cage in a patient room. They couldn't refill its empty water bottle because the hospital's plumbing failed Sunday, they said. They poured food on the floor for the cat, but again no water.
> 
> "I just hope that they forgive me," Valerie Bennett cried.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96871*


[/QUOTE]


I have been crying for days watching all this pain and suffering . I saw a women on cnn with her poodle she was clinging on to him and refused to leave him behind and the news people flew her to family in baton rouge, i turned around to maxi and i held him so tight (he thought i was nuts) i would never ever leave maxi behind i'd take my chances and if we didnt make it out we would die together , thats how much i love my baby and to ask these people to leave there pets behind to me is horrifc and i feel bad for the people that had to do that
this situation is so darn sad that i feel guilty when i don't watch it because i feel like we as americans better cough up everything we can to make these peoples lives worth living again . I feel this is the time every american needs to step up and make sure that these people are taking care of. Whether you donate money or time whatever needs to be done we need to do it we can make it better for everyone of these people if we stand behind them. Anyway im happy seeing now how the response has been and i hope it continues, we have enough resources in this country to make this better, God Bless everyone!


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Sep 2 2005, 10:22 PM
> *I feel guilty that I care more about the animals more than the humans. These animals cannot speak, cannot express themselves, or fend for themselves. AND to take their human away or to feel abandoned is almost like the end of the world to them!
> 
> im so sad! Today I thought about buying Paris some more treats and toys, when I realized that my money need to go towards those animals in need.  My little one has his humans and shelter, he's doing much better than them and have no need for those extra things right now.
> 
> I love my husband so much. I mean, we're not rich or anything, but I just found out (by checking our bank account) that he has donated $500 to ASPCA for the Katrina disaster (that's what he wrote in the note section).  He didn't even tell me about it, he just did it silently and modestly.  I love him more than ever for his compassion!!!!  Sure that means we can't go out as much anymore for the month, and our second Maltese will need to be put on hold for a little while, but it's well worth it.
> 
> God bless all the good hearted folks here and everywhere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96622*


[/QUOTE]


what a wonderful thing your husband did , thank god for people like us who respect and love our pets the way we do


----------



## puppymom

It would really take only a little from everyone to make sure that all those people were well taken care of. We each need to stop and think about the ways in which we can help, what talents do we have to help ease the suffering. Even if we don't have alot of money to send there are things that each of us can do. 

I am a knitter and a group of my "knitting" friends and I have been talking about knitting afgans and hats and mittens and other things to send to families. These people have nothing and anything we can do to show that we love and care for them (in addition to money) could make the difference between them being able to face another day or not!!

Every morning I wake up and still cannot comprehend the amount of suffering that is happening right here in our own country. It does remind me of how very blessed I am!!!!

Like Paris' Mom said, the next time we are tempted to buy that luxery item, that toy our pup doesn't really need or that "gotta have it" item of clothing we don't really need we can instead send the money to the red cross!!


----------



## HappyB

Hello Friends,
I'm still not functional at home, but my nice friends at the nursing home let me play on their computer. In fact, I think you will be getting new friends from there who want to join our group to see all your beautiful babies. Look for Mary and Terry to join.
Things here in mid Mississippi are nothing like that further south. In my area, there are trees down and power outages. My cousin did loose her house when a tree fell on it, and I'm sure others in this area had similar situations, but, as a whole, it's just an inconvenience. 
My baths have been taken from a bucket. You start at the top, wash all over, then wash your undies, and take the water to flush the toilet. Let me tell you, this is no big deal, given what the others have to go through. I did get gas Saturday for my generator, and I get to watch TV some. I have ten gallons, so that will go four nights for about six hours. I've eaten some meals at the local convenience store, and I've had some sandwiches, but I'm not going hungry. My big rescue dogs have been eating best of all, as they have had steaks, roast, and chicken from my freezer. They even eat shrimp. The little ones are fine. I have plenty of bottled water and food for them. I even have ice now. 
When this is over, and I get power, I'll have this site to read to catch up with all of you. For now, I just wanted to check in to tell you I'm thinking of all of you.
Faye


----------



## littlepeanut

Dixie Sapper, glad to know you are okay. Faye!! Great to hear from you glad to hear your area isn't too bad off. Susan, I'm praying for your maid. Our maid is more like family after all these years and we hope that she is okay. Big hugs to everyone and lots of love for your babies


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 5 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Hello Friends,
> I'm still not functional at home, but my nice friends at the nursing home let me play on their computer.  In fact, I think you will be getting new friends from there who want to join our group to see all your beautiful babies.  Look for Mary and Terry to join.
> Things here in mid Mississippi are nothing like that further south.  In my area, there are trees down and power outages.  My cousin did loose her house when a tree fell on it, and I'm sure others in this area had similar situations, but, as a whole, it's just an inconvenience.
> My baths have been taken from a bucket.  You start at the top, wash all over, then wash your undies, and take the water to flush the toilet.  Let me tell you, this is no big deal, given what the others have to go through.  I did get gas Saturday for my generator, and I get to watch TV some.  I have ten gallons, so that will go four nights for about six hours.  I've eaten some meals at the local convenience store, and I've had some sandwiches, but I'm not going hungry.  My big rescue dogs have been eating best of all, as they have had steaks, roast, and chicken from my freezer.  They even eat shrimp.  The little ones are fine.  I have plenty of bottled water and food for them.  I even have ice now.
> When this is over, and I get power, I'll have this site to read to catch up with all of you.  For now, I just wanted to check in to tell you I'm thinking of all of you.
> Faye
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97066*


[/QUOTE]


Glad to hear that you are making it...the dogs and pups as well. Big hugs and wet Brinkley kisses coming your way!


----------



## AJ

I'm so glad to hear that everyone is alright


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 5 2005, 04:44 PM
> *Hello Friends,
> I'm still not functional at home, but my nice friends at the nursing home let me play on their computer.  In fact, I think you will be getting new friends from there who want to join our group to see all your beautiful babies.  Look for Mary and Terry to join.
> Things here in mid Mississippi are nothing like that further south.  In my area, there are trees down and power outages.  My cousin did loose her house when a tree fell on it, and I'm sure others in this area had similar situations, but, as a whole, it's just an inconvenience.
> My baths have been taken from a bucket.  You start at the top, wash all over, then wash your undies, and take the water to flush the toilet.  Let me tell you, this is no big deal, given what the others have to go through.  I did get gas Saturday for my generator, and I get to watch TV some.  I have ten gallons, so that will go four nights for about six hours.  I've eaten some meals at the local convenience store, and I've had some sandwiches, but I'm not going hungry.  My big rescue dogs have been eating best of all, as they have had steaks, roast, and chicken from my freezer.  They even eat shrimp.  The little ones are fine.  I have plenty of bottled water and food for them.  I even have ice now.
> When this is over, and I get power, I'll have this site to read to catch up with all of you.  For now, I just wanted to check in to tell you I'm thinking of all of you.
> Faye
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97066*


[/QUOTE]

Faye,

I am so glad to hear from you!! Its great to hear that you are okay.


----------



## puppylucy

i've been reading this thread for days not knowing what to say. i'm so, so glad none of you or your loved ones are hurt or worse


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Up here in quiet balmy Oregon we have it so good, I feel guilty. I can't seem to enjoy all this beauty around me. I've even lost interest in my flower garden....I'm sure it does no good for those suffering to get so down, but sending money doesn't make me feel any better about what's happening on the Gulf Coast. People dying for lack of water or insulin.....all those little creatures left to die. It feels like the end of the world. Usually when there's something I can't do anything about, I just put it out of my mind, but this won't go away! I've about stopped watching it on TV. What's happening down there makes me phyically sick. It's so frustrating that it's taken so long to get help rolling! It doesn't even feel like the good ole USA. I hear Portland, OR, is taking in several thousand people. What a long trip for those poor souls.

I was glad to hear Faye is OK and Melinda. God be with all of you down there, and I'm still praying for Susan's maid.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 5 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Hello Friends,
> I'm still not functional at home, but my nice friends at the nursing home let me play on their computer.  In fact, I think you will be getting new friends from there who want to join our group to see all your beautiful babies.  Look for Mary and Terry to join.
> Things here in mid Mississippi are nothing like that further south.  In my area, there are trees down and power outages.  My cousin did loose her house when a tree fell on it, and I'm sure others in this area had similar situations, but, as a whole, it's just an inconvenience.
> My baths have been taken from a bucket.  You start at the top, wash all over, then wash your undies, and take the water to flush the toilet.  Let me tell you, this is no big deal, given what the others have to go through.  I did get gas Saturday for my generator, and I get to watch TV some.  I have ten gallons, so that will go four nights for about six hours.  I've eaten some meals at the local convenience store, and I've had some sandwiches, but I'm not going hungry.  My big rescue dogs have been eating best of all, as they have had steaks, roast, and chicken from my freezer.  They even eat shrimp.  The little ones are fine.  I have plenty of bottled water and food for them.  I even have ice now.
> When this is over, and I get power, I'll have this site to read to catch up with all of you.  For now, I just wanted to check in to tell you I'm thinking of all of you.
> Faye
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97066*


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad to hear from you and that you and your family and pets are doing OK. I hope life will get back to normal for you soon!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> *Sad Story of Boy and His Dog Grips Nation*
> 
> By MATT SEDENSKY, Associated Press Writer 58 minutes ago
> 
> NEW ORLEANS - Among the thousands of crushing moments from last week's deadly hurricane, one image brought the anguish home to many: a tearful little boy torn from his dog while being shuttled to safety.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> [-61277]
> 
> It tugged at the heartstrings, prompting an outpouring from around the country of people on the hunt for both the boy and his dog Snowball in hopes of a reunion.
> 
> They've been scouring shelters, posting notes on the Internet and making phone calls to track them down. One woman set up a Web site to help people pair up pets with their owners. Another set up a reward to encourage someone to come forward with information on Snowball's or the boy's whereabouts.
> 
> "Everyone wants to know about Snowball," said Laura Maloney, executive director of the Louisiana Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals.
> 
> The boy was among the thousands who ended up sheltered at the Superdome after the hurricane. But when he went to board a bus to be evacuated to Houston, a police officer took the dog away. The boy cried out — "Snowball! Snowball!" — then vomited in distress. Authorities say they don't know where the boy or his family ended up.
> 
> It was almost too much for Jean Jones to bear.
> 
> The 56-year-old woman from Fort Lauderdale, Fla., runs puppymillrescue.com and launched another site, katrinafoundpets.com, to help pair Snowball and other lost pets with their owners. She also started a reward fund — which hit $1,775 as of Monday — hoping money might persuade people to help out.
> 
> Billie Sue Bruce, a 65-year-old retired teacher in Jonesville, Va., was the first to donate, giving $500. "The child has been through so much already," she said. "Then to just add to this emotional state is unforgivable."
> 
> Late Monday, there was a ray of hope. The United Animal Nations said Snowball was safe, citing news from the state veterinarian's office. However, the information could not be immediately verified. To complicate matters further, the group called Snowball a terrier mix, while others consider the dog a bichon frise.
> 
> If the boy and his dog are indeed safe, they have beaten long odds.
> 
> Many of the animals — dogs, cats, ferrets and birds — that police collected at the Superdome were herded into a stairwell until the human evacuation was complete. Of the 50 animals rescued from the Superdome on Sunday, not all of them survived.
> 
> In Texas, refugees unable to care for their dogs and cats are handing them over to animal shelters already crowded with animals evacuated before the hurricane.
> 
> At the Humane Society of North Texas in Fort Worth on Monday, Antoinette Simmons and Wilson Clark dropped off their 7-year-old shi tzu. Staying in a Fort Worth hotel, the couple is unsure when they will be able to take Princess back home.
> 
> More than 600 displaced pets remain in Houston. Hundreds more fill kennels and cages in Dallas and around the state. Shelters try to arrange foster homes for pets, and many families have volunteered.
> 
> "I've been doing this type of work for 26 years and I've never seen this type of outpouring," said SPCA of Texas president James Bias, who shuttled 30 cats in his van from Houston to Dallas last week.
> 
> In Mississippi, many pets were either left to fend for themselves in the powerful winds or trapped in flooding cages as owners fled. Others survived, only to die after days without food and water.
> 
> Seventeen dogs and six cats died at the Humane Society of South Mississippi shelter in Gulfport. About 125 survived, many of them dog-paddling for hours until the mix of mud and sewage receded.
> 
> The national Humane Society chapter came in Friday and retrieved the survivors, trucking them to shelters further north, said Julie Parks, the assistant director of the Gulfport facility.
> 
> "We had dogs that swam the entire time in 4 feet of water and survived," said Parks. "Even cats were in about 8 to 9 inches of water in the upper cages and they swam and survived, too. Just like everybody else, they're survivors."
> 
> Reuniting Snowball and his owner will require work, patience and luck.
> 
> Volunteers planned to make visits to shelters in the Houston area looking for the dog's owners. They were considering walking around carrying signs with Snowball's photo.
> 
> "I don't know how hopeful I am," Jones said. "They probably don't know anything about this — that there's a reward out there and we're trying to look for them."[/B]


----------



## kodie

yeah... I cant take anymore of those stories about homeless dogs now...







It gets me so upset to even think of the situation down there...







I think I would have to live in my flooded house with kodie because there is nooooo way I could ever leave him... he wouldnt make it even one night all by himself.







This is a heart breaking situation....
I believe that if people have lost all their personal stuff due to flooding WHY do we have to make them leave behind their BEST friends too...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

That was a good article Kristie....thanks for posting...


----------



## MalteseJane

I was so upset and still am about that story of Snowball and the little boy. I cannot even talk about it.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 6 2005, 09:41 AM
> *  This is a heart breaking situation....
> I believe that if people have lost all their personal stuff due to flooding WHY do we have to make them leave behind their BEST friends too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97188*


[/QUOTE]
I agree 100%. I couldn't believe the people who were left behind because they wouldn't leave their beloved pets. I wouldn't leave my boys, they are everything to me. There was a man on the news who had to tread water for hours while holding his dog above the water. Both made it. This is all just breaking my heart. Bless all those who have been affected


----------



## MalteseJane

The typhon hit Japan and South Korea today. NC's mom are you alright ? What city are you in ? I know you said you are not on the coast but more inland.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 6 2005, 11:55 AM
> *The typhon hit Japan and South Korea today. NC's mom are you alright ? What city are you in ? I know you said you are not on the coast but more inland.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97261*


[/QUOTE]
I hope she and the dogs made it alright...I am sure she had to endure some winds and whatnot... -_-


----------



## paris

Glad everyone made it okay...I can't look at pictures or watch news clips without crying. I cannot imagine having to deal with anything like that. I just look at Paris and start crying all over again. Please know that you and your families and friends are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 6 2005, 12:55 PM
> *The typhon hit Japan and South Korea today. NC's mom are you alright ? What city are you in ? I know you said you are not on the coast but more inland.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97261*


[/QUOTE]
Was it a bad storm????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Has anyone heard about the Dome Homes? Supposedly a lot of them are hurricane proof.


----------



## paris

Anyone hear from N/C's mom yet?


----------



## MalteseJane

I did not hear of the dome homes but you can build a regular home with concrete instead of the wood frame or metal frame. This will withstand hurricanes and twisters too. But there is nothing you can do about rising water. Those houses will fill up with water like any other ones.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 7 2005, 04:48 PM
> *I did not hear of the dome homes but you can build a regular home with concrete instead of the wood frame or metal frame. This will withstand hurricanes and twisters too. But there is nothing you can do about rising water. Those houses will fill up with water like any other ones.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97564*


[/QUOTE]
As Katrina has proven very well, water is just as much a danger as wind. In fact, there are many people who have not purchased flood insurance simply because they never believe it will be necessary. If you are in a flood zone your mortgage lender is supposed to require that you purchase flood insurance...but it is rarely enforced. I hope everyone takes a few minutes to review your homeowners policy because if you don't have flood insurance...get some. Your homeowners policy won't cover water damage (unless you have a burst pipe) without a flood rider.


----------



## MalteseJane

We are in one of the highest area in Houston and would not require flood insurance. But we took out this insurance anyway because you never know. In the last few years, areas that had never flooded before were flooded. So better be safe then sorry.

On another note, *THERE ARE ALREADY SCAMS COMING UP IN E-MAILS* - If you receive something looking like it comes from the Red Cross don't believe it. The Red Cross does not send out e-mails.


----------



## HappyB

I got a pleasant surprise tonight when my lights came on. I have been without power and water for over nine days. In view of what others are going through, it was just a minor inconvenience. I refuse to complain. But, I can tell you that I'm sure looking forward to getting in a nice whirlpool bath before I call it a night. I chose to stay here rather than taking the Maltese and going elsewhere. I have the responsibility of my rescues too, and I couldn't move them like I could the Maltese. They are the ones who got the benefit of all the food from my freezer.
Tomorrow, I get to go grocery shopping for something to cook, but, tonight it was peanut butter and jelly one more time. I have been eating one good meal a day thought when I was away from home. 
While my situation during this time has been minor, it did teach me about humility and gratitude. I found that you don't take things for granted, and you learn to treasure things like water. Never again will I be as concerned with possessions.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 8 2005, 12:50 AM
> *I got a pleasant surprise tonight when my lights came on.  I have been without power and water for over nine days.  In view of what others are going through, it was just a minor inconvenience.  I refuse to complain.  But, I can tell you that I'm sure looking forward to getting in a nice whirlpool bath before I call it a night.  I chose to stay here rather than taking the Maltese and going elsewhere.  I have the responsibility of my rescues too, and I couldn't move them like I could the Maltese.  They are the ones who got the benefit of all the food from my freezer.
> Tomorrow, I get to go grocery shopping for something to cook, but, tonight it was peanut butter and jelly one more time.  I have been eating one good meal a day thought when I was away from home.
> While my situation during this time has been minor, it did teach me about humility and gratitude.  I found that you don't take things for granted, and you learn to treasure things like water.  Never again will I be as concerned with possessions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97714*


[/QUOTE]


It is good to hear from you







I am glad you have your electricity back and you and your babies are well. Indy sends his love to all your little ones


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 7 2005, 11:50 PM
> *I got a pleasant surprise tonight when my lights came on.  I have been without power and water for over nine days.  In view of what others are going through, it was just a minor inconvenience.  I refuse to complain.  But, I can tell you that I'm sure looking forward to getting in a nice whirlpool bath before I call it a night.  I chose to stay here rather than taking the Maltese and going elsewhere.  I have the responsibility of my rescues too, and I couldn't move them like I could the Maltese.  They are the ones who got the benefit of all the food from my freezer.
> Tomorrow, I get to go grocery shopping for something to cook, but, tonight it was peanut butter and jelly one more time.  I have been eating one good meal a day thought when I was away from home.
> While my situation during this time has been minor, it did teach me about humility and gratitude.  I found that you don't take things for granted, and you learn to treasure things like water.  Never again will I be as concerned with possessions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97714*


[/QUOTE]


Great news!







Glad to hear things may be getting back to normal for you...


----------



## Karen542

I am so happy to hear that


----------



## saltymalty

Hi Lucy Lou...I am so glad that you and the dogs are all ok. I cannot imagine what you have been going through. I know we complain when the electricity goes out for a few hours...add to that no water, no food, no real outside contact. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## HappyB

My situation, compared to the people south of me was really no hardship. I have a new look on life now, and I think I'll move forward with this. When the storm hit, I had about ten pounds of dog food. I got to make a trip to Walmart, where they had Purina Puppy, and I got a 37.5 lb bag. I still have about 1/2 that bag, so we made it fine for the dogs. As I said, my big rescues ate the food from the freezer as well as a bag of Purina adult I got for them. I also got 12 gallons of water while I was there. There was water give aways here too, so that helped.
People in our area now have what we need. My sister got her power on a couple days before me, and she has started taking things to the shelter for others. I hope to put care packages together for them now too. I'm also thinking of offering my professional services as a psychologist to them. 
For those of you who want to help, my daughter has been making trips to the shelter in her area in Texas, and some of the things they have been happiest with were children's toys, baby clothes, and a new baby stroller. My sister took grooming items and packages of children's underwear. If you have shlters in you area, you might ask if they need these items.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 7 2005, 06:24 PM
> *On another note, THERE ARE ALREADY SCAMS COMING UP IN E-MAILS - If you receive something looking like it comes from the Red Cross don't believe it. The Red Cross does not send out e-mails.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97592*


[/QUOTE]
That just makes me sick! -_-


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 8 2005, 11:25 AM
> *My situation, compared to the people south of me was really no hardship.  I have a new look on life now, and I think I'll move forward with this.  When the storm hit, I had about ten pounds of dog food.  I got to make a trip to Walmart, where they had Purina Puppy, and I got a 37.5 lb bag.  I still have about 1/2 that bag, so we made it fine for the dogs.  As I said, my big rescues ate the food from the freezer as well as a bag of Purina adult I got for them.  I also got 12 gallons of water while I was there.  There was water give aways here too, so that helped.
> People in our area now have what we need.  My sister got her power on a couple days before me, and she has started taking things to the shelter for others.  I hope to put care packages together for them now too.  I'm also thinking of offering my professional services as a psychologist to them.
> For those of you who want to help, my daughter has been making trips to the shelter in her area in Texas, and some of the things they have been happiest with were children's toys, baby clothes, and a new baby stroller.  My sister took grooming items and packages of children's underwear.  If you have shlters in you area, you might ask if they need these items.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97795*


[/QUOTE]
Glad you are doing well! At work we are collecting products like shampoo, women hygiene products, toothpaste etc, and taking it to a local church that is going to ship or bring it to those who need it. Also we can donate money, minimum of $5 with no max limit, and the hospital will match it up to $100,000


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 7 2005, 11:50 PM
> *I got a pleasant surprise tonight when my lights came on.  I have been without power and water for over nine days.  In view of what others are going through, it was just a minor inconvenience.  I refuse to complain.  But, I can tell you that I'm sure looking forward to getting in a nice whirlpool bath before I call it a night.  I chose to stay here rather than taking the Maltese and going elsewhere.  I have the responsibility of my rescues too, and I couldn't move them like I could the Maltese.  They are the ones who got the benefit of all the food from my freezer.
> Tomorrow, I get to go grocery shopping for something to cook, but, tonight it was peanut butter and jelly one more time.  I have been eating one good meal a day thought when I was away from home.
> While my situation during this time has been minor, it did teach me about humility and gratitude.  I found that you don't take things for granted, and you learn to treasure things like water.  Never again will I be as concerned with possessions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97714*


[/QUOTE]




























I am so happy you have electric. I admire your strength and your positive attude through all this. You are one of a kind. I can only imagine what people are going through how devistating it has to be. I am just so happy that you now can take a hot bath. Take care
Char


----------



## Scoobydoo

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 8 2005, 12:50 AM
> *I got a pleasant surprise tonight when my lights came on.  I have been without power and water for over nine days.  In view of what others are going through, it was just a minor inconvenience.  I refuse to complain.  But, I can tell you that I'm sure looking forward to getting in a nice whirlpool bath before I call it a night.  I chose to stay here rather than taking the Maltese and going elsewhere.  I have the responsibility of my rescues too, and I couldn't move them like I could the Maltese.  They are the ones who got the benefit of all the food from my freezer.
> Tomorrow, I get to go grocery shopping for something to cook, but, tonight it was peanut butter and jelly one more time.  I have been eating one good meal a day thought when I was away from home.
> While my situation during this time has been minor, it did teach me about humility and gratitude.  I found that you don't take things for granted, and you learn to treasure things like water.  Never again will I be as concerned with possessions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97714*


[/QUOTE]


That is great news lucylou I amn so pleased for you.
I too am wondering if anyone has heard from NCs mom, I sure hope all is ok for her and her babies.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Pet Rescuers Race Against Time


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

All those poor furbabies


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 9 2005, 09:51 AM
> *I posted this in another topic but I think the more exposure we get, the more people we can get involved.  My apologies for briefly sidetracking this thread.
> 
> I had an idea, not for right now because I don't think it would have much of an impact with all the immediate needs but a little later, when things calm down.
> 
> Why don't we start looking into how to mount a letter writing/email campaign to contact ALL of our representatives/senators in the federal, state and local levels to do something in the future that this never happens again to pets in times of disaster? We could create a letter for everyone to copy and send, locate the appropriate email addresses, etc. and then post this information on any animal forums and sites that we can.
> 
> We need to let them know that what happened is totally unacceptable and we will NOT tolerate it ever again.
> 
> 
> Oh and I even have an idea for a name for it:  Snowball's Legacy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98044*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Sep 8 2005, 01:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LucyLou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 8 2005, 12:50 AM
> *I got a pleasant surprise tonight when my lights came on.  I have been without power and water for over nine days.  In view of what others are going through, it was just a minor inconvenience.  I refuse to complain.  But, I can tell you that I'm sure looking forward to getting in a nice whirlpool bath before I call it a night.  I chose to stay here rather than taking the Maltese and going elsewhere.  I have the responsibility of my rescues too, and I couldn't move them like I could the Maltese.   They are the ones who got the benefit of all the food from my freezer.
> Tomorrow, I get to go grocery shopping for something to cook, but, tonight it was peanut butter and jelly one more time.  I have been eating one good meal a day thought when I was away from home.
> While my situation during this time has been minor, it did teach me about humility and gratitude.  I found that you don't take things for granted, and you learn to treasure things like water.  Never again will I be as concerned with possessions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97714*
Click to expand...


That is great news lucylou I amn so pleased for you.
I too am wondering if anyone has heard from NCs mom, I sure hope all is ok for her and her babies.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97854
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think I saw that she had posted yesterday in another thread....


----------



## HappyB

Here is an email I got from my sister which outlines some of the things being done for the animals in Mississippi.
My brother-in-law is the Sammy she is talking about. 

I didn't want you to worry about the animals at the fair grounds. Sammy has 
been over there several times and said today he counted 56 pallets of pet 
food, enough to fill 2 trailer loads. There were separate loads of 
leashes/chew toys, etc. Today he talked to Veterinarians from Sacramento 
who had been given $100,000 to buy supplies and come and take care of 
animals. They are sleeping in the front of the barn. Pickup loads of 
donations were coming in.
Sammy has worked >12 hr. days since the day after the hurricane handling 
donations to farmers. He has driven to Waveland, Crystal Springs, Tylertown 
and Laurel giving out the trailer loads of supplies from South Carolina. 
Fellow in Waveland had a shrimp boat behind his house even though he lives 
miles from the beach and cows were starting to die from drinking salt water. 
Thousands of dollars in donations are coming in to the Cattlemen's 
foundation from other states and next week is probable $10,000 from Japan 
through international meats group. He has worked with state vets board and 
Lester in Dept. of Ag. Has gotten so many e-mails on "how can my state's 
Cattlemen's association help" as well as "I live in another state--can you 
please go and help my dad" to "we are small farmers and not members, but can 
you help us get fencing". LOTS of hours of coordinating 
feed/wire/money/fuel. Ala. cattlemen's foundation splitting $15,000 between 
La. and Miss.
So--animals are being taken care of.


----------



## HappyB

> 
> CROSSPOST WIDELY AND INTERNATIONALLY!!
> The Louisiana state vet is NOT allowing any animals
> to leave the 
> state for the 15 DAY quarantine!! They have also
> closed the main 
> facilities to any more animals being brought in.
> there are over 2000 
> animals in there!! NO MORE IN, NO MORE OUT. Rescue
> groups have 
> animals loaded on trucks and vans and ARMED GUARDS
> wont let them 
> bring them to the shelters, and then to pick-up
> others to bring 
> home. . read below and take action on monday for
> 1000 calls to the 
> White House. 
> 
> Interviewed today by Chicago Tribune on This!!!!
> 1000 CALLS TO THE 
> WHITE HOUSE, MONDAY 9/12 Comments:
> 202-456-1111......Switchboard: 202-
> 456-1414.... FAX:
> [email protected] I was 
> told by someone in Homeland Security yesterday, that
> believe it or 
> not, the way to get this solved is to have 1000
> people call the White 
> House to demand that the military go in and save
> these animals. Now 
> that they have evacuated so many humans, its TIME,
> NOW, to save their 
> best friends. The death toll of humans is much lower
> than expected, 
> but not evacuating the pets has made the animal
> death toll 
> unimaginable. AMERICA DOES NOT ABANDON IT'S PETS
> WHILE WATCHING THEM 
> SUFFER A SLOW AND PAINFUL DEATH. This is cruelty to
> animals, which 
> humans caused by leaving them, then not rescuing
> them, NOW HUMANS 
> MUST SAVE THEM. FLOODING THE WHITE HOUSE WITH CALLS
> ON MONDAY WILL 
> GUARANTEE a call from the White House to the field
> to save the 
> animals. SPREAD THE WORD and thank you for standing
> up for the 
> animals. You have saved many so far, and, many to
> come! 
> 
> [email protected] (@aol.com) for suggestions on how
> to get this out on 
> forums and chat rooms today, tomorrow and until
> every pet comes 
> home... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


----------



## HappyB

Animal-Rights Avarice In Katrina's Wake

A prominent U.S. charity is boasting that it has raised over $5.5 million in 
the past week to deal with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. It's not the 
American Red Cross (a very worthwhile recipient of your donations). It's the 
Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), a gigantic animal rights group whose 
$113 million in assets is apparently not enough to provide adequately for pets 
displaced by Katrina. For $5.5 million, you'd expect HSUS to be flying rescue 
choppers over New Orleans, plucking thousands of puppies and kittens from 
rooftops. But the group reports in a press release: "So far, The HSUS has helped 
to rescue more than 300 animals in Louisiana and Mississippi, including dogs, 
cats, ferrets, and a seal." 

CBS News reports that the Houston SPCA has rescued nearly 1,000 animals and 
sent them to a temporary shelter near the Astrodome. The Houston Chronicle 
reports that the Louisiana SPCA is handling an additional 700. According to the 
Guidestar nonprofit directory, the two organizations' combined resources are 
less than 8 percent of HSUS's $95 million annual budget. And the Petfinder 
service notes that the LSU School of Veterinary Medicine in Baton Rouge is 
sheltering another 600 animals -- without anything close to a $5.5 million payoff. 

Presuming that HSUS's claim of helping "more than 300" animals means 
somewhere between 300 and 320, that translates to more than $17,000 for every animal 
rescued. The Salvation Army (another worthwhile charity) writes that a $100 
donation "will feed a family of four for two days [and] provide two cases of 
drinking water." Perhaps HSUS has decided that a ferret's life is worth 160 times 
the assistance required by its owner and his entire family. 

And HSUS isn't stopping with ferrets. The Decatur (AL) Daily News reports 
that shortly after Katrina hit, HSUS representatives began calling Alabama 
newspaper reporters to find out how many chickens needed help. "They wanted to come 
here and capture any chickens running loose and homeless," state veterinarian 
Tony Frazier told the Daily News. "They were going to find homes for the 
chickens." 

Not all animal rights groups are angling for a hurricane-sized payday in 
Katrina's wake. Some, like the PETA-affiliated Physicians Committee for 
Responsible Medicine (PCRM), are just looking for cheap publicity. The quasi-medical 
PCRM issued a news statement on Sunday that criticized relief workers for 
"forcing evacuees to choose between their possessions and their companion animals" 
and warned that leaving pets behind is against the law in Louisiana. While 
charities like the American Medical Association and AmeriCares are urgently 
alleviating human suffering, PCRM -- as usual -- seems more concerned about animals 
than people.


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 12 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Animal-Rights Avarice In Katrina's Wake
> 
> A prominent U.S. charity is boasting that it has raised over $5.5 million in
> the past week to deal with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. It's not the
> American Red Cross (a very worthwhile recipient of your donations). It's the
> Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), a gigantic animal rights group whose
> $113 million in assets is apparently not enough to provide adequately for pets
> displaced by Katrina. For $5.5 million, you'd expect HSUS to be flying rescue
> choppers over New Orleans, plucking thousands of puppies and kittens from
> rooftops. But the group reports in a press release: "So far, The HSUS has helped
> to rescue more than 300 animals in Louisiana and Mississippi, including dogs,
> cats, ferrets, and a seal."
> 
> CBS News reports that the Houston SPCA has rescued nearly 1,000 animals and
> sent them to a temporary shelter near the Astrodome. The Houston Chronicle
> reports that the Louisiana SPCA is handling an additional 700. According to the
> Guidestar nonprofit directory, the two organizations' combined resources are
> less than 8 percent of HSUS's $95 million annual budget. And the Petfinder
> service notes that the LSU School of Veterinary Medicine in Baton Rouge is
> sheltering another 600 animals -- without anything close to a $5.5 million payoff.
> 
> Presuming that HSUS's claim of helping "more than 300" animals means
> somewhere between 300 and 320, that translates to more than $17,000 for every animal
> rescued. The Salvation Army (another worthwhile charity) writes that a $100
> donation "will feed a family of four for two days [and] provide two cases of
> drinking water." Perhaps HSUS has decided that a ferret's life is worth 160 times
> the assistance required by its owner and his entire family.
> 
> And HSUS isn't stopping with ferrets. The Decatur (AL) Daily News reports
> that shortly after Katrina hit, HSUS representatives began calling Alabama
> newspaper reporters to find out how many chickens needed help. "They wanted to come
> here and capture any chickens running loose and homeless," state veterinarian
> Tony Frazier told the Daily News. "They were going to find homes for the
> chickens."
> 
> Not all animal rights groups are angling for a hurricane-sized payday in
> Katrina's wake. Some, like the PETA-affiliated Physicians Committee for
> Responsible Medicine (PCRM), are just looking for cheap publicity. The quasi-medical
> PCRM issued a news statement on Sunday that criticized relief workers for
> "forcing evacuees to choose between their possessions and their companion animals"
> and warned that leaving pets behind is against the law in Louisiana. While
> charities like the American Medical Association and AmeriCares are urgently
> alleviating human suffering, PCRM -- as usual -- seems more concerned about animals
> than people.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98738*


[/QUOTE]

This was sent to me by one of my rescue groups. I am not the author. I'm sorry it didn't pick up the quoting souce when I posted it.


----------



## Kaley

Hi ya all.. i havent posted here in months! i am so busy! i am getting my real estate license in South Florida .. 
But i was worry about ya all about the huracane so here i am.. We had it so bad here in MIami i live by Brickell.. we were not expecting a lot more than just rain. i didnt have power for 6 days.. no food.. no water.. and no help.. I have to be thankfull to my parents who took us into their condo.. in key biscayne.. Lulu and Spike suffered for 2 days with no AC they would cry so mux.. i felt so powerless .. but we finally took them to key biscayne when we were allowed to leave the house (2 big trees covered the streets with no way out for cars) Rats started to come out and roaches i was dying!!!! i didnt even had a radio the night of the storm... we had no idea that the eye had hit us.. Cars were lost by our neighbors.. it was bad.. The kitchen all was electric.. no way for us to cook.. anyhow finally we were able to leave and took what we could with us.. Lulu and Spike were NOT ALLOWED in the condo so i put them in a bag and walked right in!! they were angels! my god.. they did cry but we knew it was normal.. we moved them from a house with a yard to a 3 bedroom condo! 
i complained for 6 days and after seeing what ya all people went tru i feel so guilty! my nightmare is nothign compare to everything people here in the forum has gone tru and the people in LA and all the golf coast)
Well i was happy to read all the news from the members .. 
We are going today to the broward humane society to give a donation {they just got 80 to 100 dogs that were rescued from LA) and i am working on my Boyfriend to see if we can Adopt another pet







(its going great)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

My boss sent me an email with this picture...

The caption says it all...


----------



## Ladysmom




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 12 2005, 02:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98853*


[/QUOTE]









OK- THAT one made me laugh!!!


----------



## HappyB

From: "Jean at Puppymillrescue" <[email protected]> 
Date: Tue Sep 13, 2005 1:29 am 
Subject: PEOPLE ARE NEEDED AND WILL NOT BE TURNED AWAY justsaveonemore 
Offline 
Send Email 
All,
In my desperate attempts all evening to get in touch with Dr. Tracy Bourke,
DVM, at Baton Rouge State Vet's Office, I ended up speaking for 20 min. with
Dr. Martha LIttlefield, Assistant State Veterinarian, Louisiana. She was
extremely fatigued and yawning continuously, but was willing to give me
info, answer my questions, and was actually very pleasant. I am feeling
better about things.
First of all, PEOPLE ARE NEEDED AND WILL NOT BE TURNED AWAY. Per Dr.
Littlefield, and many of you have already figured this out, there a lots and
lots of rumors out there. She encouraged me to call or email her directly,
and gave me a number and email to do just that if I want to clarify anything
at all. I want to write this while all of it is still fresh in my mind, so
here goes:
- Teams have arrived and are in place - veterinarians from all over the
country - to help in the animal rescue and recovery efforts from Katrina
- For every animal that goes out of a shelter, one can come in. They are not
in a "shut down" mode anywhere. They want to ensure the animals are safe to
be moved before doing so (this makes sense to me!). The animals are
micro-chipped, photographed, bathed, de-wormed, general check-up given, and
then housed. They are shipping animals out to other vets in the state and
some out of state. However, efforts are being made first to reunite the
animals with their owners before allowing adoption.
- The shooting is under control. She does not know what the status is on
Sgt. Minton, specifically. She said in the beginning, there were snipers
shooting at animals, too. She pointed out that, as in any city, there are
drug habits. When the water started rising and trapped people, they "went
nutty". When they couldn't get their drugs, they started doing crazy things.
- They are still rescuing animals. They are traumatized and dehydrated and
they desperately need people to do simple things like console the animals,
spend time with them, love them. Anything you hear to the contrary is NOT
TRUE. PEOPLE ARE NEEDED.
- The volunteers and leadership are drained and need to be rotated.
- She asked me to pass the word to all that while there are a lot of animals
lost, there have been thousands rescued and more to be rescued. They are
currently tossing food out to areas they can't reach in order to feed the
animals. This gets them grouped together and makes for easier rescue.
Per Dr. LIttlefield, everyone should report first to Lamar Dixon Expo Center
in Gonzales, LA. If you need directions, contact me. If you have questions,
contact me.
I can't tell you how forthcoming with information Dr. LIttlefield was and I
did not feel like she had any sort of hidden agenda. Nice lady. She
obviously has her hands full. So, if any of you were wondering if your
services are needed, I am here to tell you that, per the Assistant State
Veterinarian of Louisiana, they are desperately needed.
Thanks!
Robin
www.bestfriends.org
Jean Jones [email protected]
[email protected]
http://www.puppymillrescue.com
http://www.trucknpaws.com/
[email protected]
http://www.katrinafoundpets.com/index.htm
** Saving One dog at a time.**


----------



## Teddyandme

I have a couple questions for those who are in the area or really know what is happening in the area. My daughter God Bless her Soul just called and signed up to go down to the area and help out. She will be with a group of people I hope that goes down with CVS as a Registered Technician so will be working with the people who need medications. When she called I said Good For You, I wish I could go and help too. She thanked me for not saying it was too dangerous...and although I am totally horrified that my 23 year old daughter will be down in the area....I applaud her for doing this. My main concern is for her safety from those who want to do harm not the elements. I have heard horror stories of Rapes and Shootings and other horrible things against people. 

Has this subsided now that more control is there. Can anyone answer this or is it just going to be prayer for me while she is down there....which is will anyway.

Thanks


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Leadership vacuum stymied aid offers


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 12 2005, 11:41 AM
> *My boss sent me an email with this picture...
> 
> The caption says it all...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98813*


[/QUOTE]


Love it!!!!!


----------

